# some new ichiban vehicles



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea yea


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Whatup Doug.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

whats cracking babay doing soem late night research!!!! lol


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

you remember how much those parts ended up being?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ummmm yea like shit idk its almost midnight dont worry i got u covered buddy


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

919 / 252 will becoming for that ass next year.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 2 2007, 10:38 PM~8461081
> *
> 
> 919 / 252 will becoming for that ass next year.. :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

oh shit look out...............hahaha.......still aint sold that vert yet?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

what u coming for to help sweep up at the shop 

thats cool i need all the help i can get


lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

hey ken thks for the help last night baby


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

No problem. You'd do the same for me.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 2 2007, 10:00 PM~8461239
> *:uh:
> *


competion makes the movement better you arse..  
For you ignorance thats a east coast area code..

but those Vecs are tight. we trying to get up to your lower east coast levels. :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> > Very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I LUV THAT CAR..................SET UP IS SWEET.... :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

how much are these ICHIBAN for a 63 impala w/ swap......I just removed my stock

pm me


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thx guys pm sent


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

fuindid im just messing with you anways lol holla back


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

WUZUP BEE-YOTCH??


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

purple dually if fuckin nice


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

wut up doug :wave:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Aug 8 2007, 07:15 PM~8506660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 8 2007, 06:31 PM~8506766
> *purple dually if fuckin nice
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 9 2007, 01:29 PM~8512340
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn ken i got dirtied lol!!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 9 2007, 08:14 PM~8515809
> *damn ken i got dirtied lol!!!!!
> *


YEAH YOU DID :yes:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

and its still chipped damnnnn


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 10 2007, 06:07 PM~8524281
> *and its still chipped damnnnn
> *


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Aug 10 2007, 07:05 PM~8524617
> *
> *


OH WAIT, THAT WASN'T DOUG WHEN IT HAPPENED.

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


THERE WE GO. MUCH BETTER. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

big rim :thumbsdown: but you gotta make money


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 10 2007, 07:07 PM~8524281
> *and its still chipped damnnnn
> *


DAMN


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

still chipped damn damn lol when will it get fixed??? idk someone needs to step up


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

DUVAL IN THE HOUSE................. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

sup dougie fresh


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

sup big stoney when we getting her towed in to finish baby???


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

sup big stoney when we getting her towed in to finish baby???


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 12 2007, 07:14 PM~8536994
> *sup big stoney when we getting her towed in to finish baby???
> *


Yeah. I don't want to here any excuses out of you when we meet up next time to cruise. Or I'll have to back hand you bish. :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ken the chrome looks hott baby!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 16 2007, 05:50 AM~8566769
> *ken the chrome looks hott baby!!!
> *


THANKS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 16 2007, 06:50 AM~8566769
> *ken the chrome looks hott baby!!!
> *


PICS?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 16 2007, 08:32 AM~8566846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 16 2007, 09:21 AM~8568186
> *:0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YO TIMMMMAY, were you been brother


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 16 2007, 07:32 AM~8566846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS GOT A FUCKING HATTER


OH AND DOUG SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR:


1. TOUCHING MY PENDENT
2. ALL THOSE YEARS OF HOMIE PRICE UP


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 16 2007, 08:30 AM~8566841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fool that ain't a leak, your car got stabbed.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 16 2007, 07:03 PM~8571836
> *ALWAYS GOT A FUCKING HATTER
> OH AND DOUG SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR:
> 1.  TOUCHING MY PENDENT
> ...


Damn. :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 16 2007, 06:03 PM~8571836
> *ALWAYS GOT A FUCKING HATTER
> OH AND DOUG SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR:
> 1.   TOUCHING MY PENDENT
> ...


this is true. however if you go back and read my post at no point was i hating. i just ask a simple question about that particular setup.


and you can have the the best service in the world. but when you do work like Doug has been known to do then it makes us all look bad. there was a puddle of tranny fluid leaking out on the ground for gods sake










here was the trunk on that car just in case anyone is interested


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 17 2007, 06:04 AM~8574864
> *this is true.    however if you go back and read my post at no point was i hating.  i just ask a simple question about that particular setup.
> and you can have the the best service in the world. but when you do work like Doug has been known to do then it makes us all look bad.      there was a puddle of tranny fluid leaking out on the ground for gods sake
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: 


Not much going on here Tommy just finishing my brothers car.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 17 2007, 04:04 AM~8574864
> *this is true.    however if you go back and read my post at no point was i hating.  i just ask a simple question about that particular setup.
> and you can have the the best service in the world. but when you do work like Doug has been known to do then it makes us all look bad.      there was a puddle of tranny fluid leaking out on the ground for gods sake
> 
> ...


That setup wasn't even done by Doug. Anyway talking about making us look bad is that car you rolling in HATER!!!! What a piece of shit. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 17 2007, 06:04 AM~8574864
> *this is true.    however if you go back and read my post at no point was i hating.  i just ask a simple question about that particular setup.
> and you can have the the best service in the world. but when you do work like Doug has been known to do then it makes us all look bad.      there was a puddle of tranny fluid leaking out on the ground for gods sake
> 
> ...


That was red Kool Aid fool, should've soaked that shit up with a rag and a funnel....... What a waste :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

WHAT'S CRACKEN?


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Aug 17 2007, 05:13 PM~8579001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD NOT BE A GATOR MAGNET ON THE CAR HOMIE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: meangreen88, slamndsat97

NEW MOVEMENT TAKE OVER................ :thumbsup:


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 16 2007, 08:32 AM~8566846
> *
> 
> 
> ...




holy shit :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 16 2007, 06:32 AM~8566846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRANY FLUID HURTS........................WOW   hno:


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 17 2007, 06:04 AM~8574864
> *this is true.    however if you go back and read my post at no point was i hating.  i just ask a simple question about that particular setup.
> and you can have the the best service in the world. but when you do work like Doug has been known to do then it makes us all look bad.      there was a puddle of tranny fluid leaking out on the ground for gods sake
> 
> ...




holy shitis that a kendorf or unistrut tie donw for tose batteries :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamndsat97_@Aug 17 2007, 05:38 PM~8579173
> *holy shitis that a kendorf or unisturt tie donw for tose batteries :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 17 2007, 07:34 PM~8579141
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: meangreen88, slamndsat97
> 
> ...




I DEFFINATLY SECOND THIS OPINION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I CAN VOUCH SOME WHAT FOR DOUG CAUSE HE DID PRETTY GOOD ON MY FRAME AND SOME OTHER PARTS..... BUT THE FOURLINK HAS BEEN CUT OUT AND THE FRONT END IS BEING DONE AT THIS MOMENT... uffin: uffin: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamndsat97_@Aug 17 2007, 05:41 PM~8579200
> *I DEFFINATLY SECOND THIS OPINION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I CAN VOUCH SOME WHAT FOR DOUG CAUSE HE DID PRETTY GOOD ON MY FRAME AND SOME OTHER PARTS..... BUT THE FOURLINK HAS BEEN CUT OUT AND THE FRONT END IS BEING DONE AT THIS MOMENT... uffin:  uffin:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Aug 17 2007, 06:41 AM~8575316
> *That setup wasn't even done by Doug. Anyway talking about making us look bad is that  car you rolling in HATER!!!! What a piece of shit. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i was just going by what the owner of the car told me. eather way it doesnt matter if he does such good work it should be posted to prove it unstead of that other junk.


and whats wrong with what i roll? and how do you know what i roll anyways?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

THATS BULLSHIT TAKE THE PICS OFF NOW I NEVER DID A CAR THAT LOOKED LIKE THAT AND I NEVER USE TRANNY FLUID SO CLASSIC KUSTOMS YOUR TREADING THIN WATER TALKING SHIT BABY THE OWNER OF THAT CAR IS WRONG I NEVER WORKED ON THAT CAR OR DID THAT SET UP!!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

AND U USE MY FIRST NAME LIKE YOU KNOW ME SHOW ME PICS OF THAT CAR THAT I DID AND THE OWNWERS NAME ITS JUST SOMEONE HATING!!!!!

SO QUIT DISRECPECTING ME IF I HAVE NOT DONE ANYTHING FOR YOU!!!




and i tried to send you a pm to be professional but you box is full!!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

OH AND MESSAGE TO DIRTY



YOU CHIPPED MY CAR AND DID NOT EVEN OFFER TO FIX IT ACTED LIKE IT WAS NO BIG DEAL YOU KNOW DAMN WELL I WOULD HAVE PAID FOR THAT IF I DID THAT TO YOUR CAR OR SOMEONES ELSES!!!

SO HOMIE PRICE UP RIGHT AT YOU SHOULD HAVE HIT YOU OVER THE HEAD HARDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DAMN NAVY RECRUITERS CANT GET THERE SHIT STRAIT LOL!!!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

AND QUIT BELIEVING WHAT PEOPLE TELL YOU i was told that you weight trunks but i did not say anything till now OHHH boy and someone sent me pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 18 2007, 08:16 AM~8582414
> *AND QUIT BELIEVING WHAT PEOPLE TELL YOU i was told that you weight trunks but i did not say anything till now  OHHH boy and someone sent me pics
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 18 2007, 07:08 AM~8582404
> *THATS BULLSHIT TAKE THE PICS OFF NOW I NEVER DID A CAR THAT LOOKED LIKE THAT AND I NEVER USE TRANNY FLUID SO CLASSIC KUSTOMS YOUR TREADING THIN WATER TALKING SHIT BABY THE OWNER OF THAT CAR IS WRONG I NEVER WORKED ON THAT CAR OR DID THAT SET UP!!!!!
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: meangreen88, 1989pinklacon3


GET THEM DOUG SHOW THEM WHATS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 1989pinklacon3 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 18 2007, 11:13 AM~8583529
> *:uh:
> *


what it do homie i dont think doug will ever do some fuck up work like that u sure it did not come from your shop


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 18 2007, 06:08 AM~8582404
> *THATS BULLSHIT TAKE THE PICS OFF NOW I NEVER DID A CAR THAT LOOKED LIKE THAT AND I NEVER USE TRANNY FLUID SO CLASSIC KUSTOMS YOUR TREADING THIN WATER TALKING SHIT BABY THE OWNER OF THAT CAR IS WRONG I NEVER WORKED ON THAT CAR OR DID THAT SET UP!!!!!
> *


first off threating me is going to get you no were. i delete the picturse but i was told by the owner "keven banks" that this car was done in your shop a few years back and i just went went that, "probably my bad i should of did a little research;



my name is tommy ealey 423 782 6322, call anytime i have nothing to hide. if i was gave false information and got something confused then i completely appoligize


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1989pinklacon3_@Aug 18 2007, 11:17 AM~8583545
> *what it do homie i dont think doug will ever do some fuck up work like that u sure it did not come from your shop
> *


lol, nope looked a "little" better when it left. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

mods are more than welcome to delete the negativity i created, and if i was gavin false info and went on that then i am at total fault and give my complete apoligy


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks for being a MAN about it classic kustoms most people here are little boys and i appreciate the fact you can stand up and apologize so hats off to you!!!

apology accepted!!!


second that name means nothing to my shop i checked all the paperwork for the past 6 years today at the shop after reading this no name by that and i KNOW I DID NOT DO THAT CAR!!!!! for a fact


never even seen it and i never put tranny fluid in a hydraulic car!!!!

anyhow once again thanks for correcting your mistake


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

oh and tell keven banks to give me a call cause he is talking shit


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 18 2007, 02:22 PM~8584251
> *thanks for being a MAN about it classic kustoms most people here are little boys and i appreciate the fact you can stand up and apologize so hats off to you!!!
> 
> apology accepted!!!
> ...


like i always say, if i am in the wrong then i will correct myself. i was just going by what the kid told me. you have my cell number so hit me up some time, we get this fool straighten out


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

gettem DOUG


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

chris whats up with all the emoticans icons lol!!!!! you must be bored lol anways holla at u later


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 18 2007, 08:14 AM~8582410
> *OH AND MESSAGE TO DIRTY
> YOU CHIPPED MY CAR AND DID NOT EVEN OFFER TO FIX IT ACTED LIKE IT WAS NO BIG DEAL YOU KNOW DAMN WELL I WOULD HAVE PAID FOR THAT IF I DID THAT TO YOUR CAR OR SOMEONES ELSES!!!
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ken post the pics baby


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 21 2007, 08:58 PM~8611346
> *ken post the pics baby
> *


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Aug 22 2007, 05:19 AM~8613923
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol rob thats good!!! see u tommorow


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thx ken


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

thx Doug


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol no prob rob u got it figured out??


WE DONK RIDIN TONIGHT BABY LOL!!!!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeh... everything is all back together now. I just gotta go buy a grease gun with the different size tips to grease everything and put the wheels back on. 

I ended up having to extend one of the rods in my shift linkage to get it to go all the way into reverse... who knows why but it works now so i am happy. 

I just gotta check the oil and add gas then take it for a trip around the hood. I cant take it too far before i get the new tires put on.

...lololol... you bagged the 68 yet??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

we are bagging it in two weeks baby


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ANYBODY SEEN KEN HE WENT MISSING KEEP A LOOK OUT HE HAS NOT BEEN TO THE SHOP SINCE LAST FRIDAY I THINK SOMETHING IS WRONG PLEASE KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR KEN!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

still looking for ken lol!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

couple new pics


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

The crew cab dually on page 1 is hot!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea we bagged it dropped it and tucked them 24's baby


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ROB WE BAGGIN THE 68 OR WHAT MAN???


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 4 2007, 10:32 PM~8716075
> *ROB WE BAGGIN THE 68 OR WHAT MAN???
> *



yessir!


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

WHAT CRACKIN........... IM GOING TO NOPI NEXT WEEK WONDERING IF YOU HEADING UP THERE FOR THE HOP AND PICNIC?????????????????


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

no i have a SHOP to run to busy to take time off maybee next year if i am caught up!!!! besides nopi is not a lowrider show which i prefer to go to because they inspect the cars


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

rob we need to get together its going down soon baby!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 8 2007, 07:10 PM~8747092
> *rob we need to get together its going down soon baby!!!
> *


let me know... i should be able to help one of these coming up weekends.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 8 2007, 02:10 PM~8746408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG DAN IN THE HOUSE............. :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

cool let me know rob i got a line on a used kit for cheap when you coming back to work i got some things for u!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 8 2007, 04:09 PM~8747087
> *no i have a SHOP to run to busy to take time off maybee next year if i am caught up!!!!  besides nopi is not a lowrider show which i prefer to go to because they inspect the cars
> *


what are you hiding your worried about an inspection :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

NOPE SAYING I GO ONLY TO LOWRIDER SHOWS BECAUSE THEY HAVE A INSPECTION THAT WAY ITS ALL FAIR NO WEIGHT SO YOU CANT HIDE SHIT

I WOULD RATHER GO TO A LOWRIDER SHOW ALL DAY BABY


my car was on the LOWRIDER circuit for 2 years passed all inspections baby!!!


QUIT TRYING TO START STUFF


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

miami 3 times 
tampa 2 times
vegas once
dallas once
nc once

all inspected in miami they even pulled the batteries to make sure

LOWRIDER PASSED BABY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 8 2007, 04:09 PM~8747087
> *no i have a SHOP to run to busy to take time off maybee next year if i am caught up!!!!  besides nopi is not a lowrider show which i prefer to go to because they inspect the cars
> *


not startn nuthin i swear i read [i prefer not to go because they inspect the cars ]


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 9 2007, 11:14 PM~8754008
> *cool let me know rob i got a line on a used kit for cheap when you coming back to work i got some things for u!!!
> *


i should be able to help out this weekend (sat) i will know for sure a little later this week


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 9 2007, 09:30 PM~8754094
> *NOPE SAYING I GO ONLY TO LOWRIDER SHOWS BECAUSE THEY HAVE A INSPECTION THAT WAY ITS ALL FAIR NO WEIGHT SO YOU CANT HIDE SHIT
> 
> I WOULD RATHER GO TO A LOWRIDER SHOW ALL DAY BABY
> ...


NOPI IS A LOWRIDER FUNCTION.......AND LOWRIDER RULZ i think .............DO YOU EVEN HAVE ANYTHING TO HOPE??? :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Sep 10 2007, 08:08 PM~8760734
> *NOPI IS A LOWRIDER FUNCTION.......AND LOWRIDER RULZ i think  .............DO YOU EVEN HAVE ANYTHING TO HOPE??? :dunno:
> *


HOPE NOT............. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 10 2007, 07:23 PM~8760851
> *HOPE NOT............. :0  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP DIRTS...........MENT HOPPER.. THIS SHIT I SLOW TONITE :angry:


----------



## Buick72 (Sep 8, 2007)

hey doug your shop looks cleaner than the one you were running in A.Z. homey!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

always groming bigger and better baby!!!

shit i never heard of kitty litter in az lol oil eveyrwhere hehe lol

thanks

by the way who are you?? jus wondering


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

My dad should be bringing his dump trailor up to the shop within the next week because we have no idea what we're doing when it comes to all the switch wiring and stuff.

And question, how much can ya'll get some 13's with tires for(not the bluewalls, the white ones.. lol unless they all come blue and just turn white)? chrome ones and alllllll black ones?

A lady down the street has an 86 regal I'm thinking about buying if she answers the dang door, and if I do I'm gonna need some.

That white Escalade, was that at the Martin Luther King Day Parade downtown last year or whenever?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 8 2007, 02:10 PM~8746408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Leavin tomorrow foolio......Long ass drive..... I'm gonna serve you like a craps dealer, Vegas style.... :biggrin: J/P


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2007, 12:34 AM~8779055
> *Leavin tomorrow foolio......Long ass drive..... I'm gonna serve you like a craps dealer, Vegas style.... :biggrin:  J/P
> *



DAMN, I GUESS YOU DECIDED TO GO NOW HUH :cheesy: , THATS A LOT OF FUEL


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2007, 12:34 AM~8779055
> *Leavin tomorrow foolio......Long ass drive..... I'm gonna serve you like a craps dealer, Vegas style.... :biggrin:  J/P
> *


now thats confidence :0


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

how did the show go??


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

DUVAL IN THE HOUSE BABY


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 18 2007, 07:11 PM~8818950
> *how did the show go??
> *


THE OBSESSION PICNIC WAS NICE :cheesy:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

cool wish i could have made it got to many cars to finish


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

hey bring your hopper this weekend to the landing at jeffs show for cancer.....?


ITS IN YOUR OWN BACK YARD.......NO EXCUSES... :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea but nobody told me about it till it was too late already had plans this weekend sorry!!!!!


good luck at the show


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

for a offical ichiban appearance please submit in writting location of the show all the info at least 2 weeks in advance so we can make plans to attend thanks in advance


ICHIBAN
6868 ARLINGTON EXPRESSWAY
JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA 32211

904 724 1919


WE HAVE A BUSSINESS TO RUN CANT PLAY EVERY WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

oh and make sure you put the onfo in there lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 22 2007, 04:47 AM~8846243
> *for a offical ichiban appearance please submit in writting location of the show all the info at least 2 weeks in advance so we can make plans to attend thanks in advance
> ICHIBAN
> 6868 ARLINGTON EXPRESSWAY
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE EXCUSES...........LAST PICNIC IN PLANT CITY THIS MNTH..LEST PUT MONEY ON THE HOPPP..........? :biggrin: 

REMEMBER ITS ALL FUN


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 22 2007, 05:47 AM~8846243
> *for a offical ichiban appearance please submit in writting location of the show all the info at least 2 weeks in advance so we can make plans to attend thanks in advance
> ICHIBAN
> 6868 ARLINGTON EXPRESSWAY
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thought you would like that i hope i get a few letters lol the mail man needs to tighten up lol!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

chaz are you calling me out just wondering are you going to hit your own switches???


cause you know what they say 

cant hit your own switches cant hit your own bitches lol!!!!!

let me know when your regals ready and we will meet up


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 24 2007, 09:06 PM~8861944
> *chaz are you calling me out just wondering are you going to hit your own switches???
> cause you know what they say
> 
> ...



:0 


whats crackin fool


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 24 2007, 09:06 PM~8861944
> *chaz are you calling me out just wondering are you going to hit your own switches???
> cause you know what they say
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 24 2007, 08:04 PM~8861918
> *thought you would like that i hope i get a few letters lol the mail man needs to tighten up lol!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 24 2007, 07:06 PM~8861944
> *chaz are you calling me out just wondering are you going to hit your own switches???
> cause you know what they say
> 
> ...



so i guess you will not be in the plant city picnic...another excuse when your shop is not open on sunday.....if i call you out that is a house call but anyway when your REALLY ready give me a call and i will bring the REGAL out and see what you can do, untill then keep running your SHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

NEW PAGE ****** :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

your the new page police i see lol jus messing


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 26 2007, 09:37 AM~8872581
> *your the new page police i see lol jus messing
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

so when is everyone cruising again i got something new to bring out baby


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 26 2007, 09:41 PM~8876963
> *so when is everyone cruising again i got something new to bring out baby
> *



:0 hno: SOON, VERY SOON


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

they spinning baby


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

party at dwane house this sat be there


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

party at dwanes house


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

THIS ONE IS NICE HOMIE.....








IS THIS 4 SALE?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

appreciate it we did it all up bags wheels interior BUT ITS NOT FOR SALE YET!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

NEW SALE IN EFFECT IMMEDIATLY!!!



2 PROHOPPER PUMPS 4 BATTERIES INSTALLED $1700


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

NEW SALE IN EFFECT IMMEDIATLY!!!



2 PROHOPPER PUMPS 4 BATTERIES INSTALLED $1700


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

SUP FOOL


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

sup better controll chaz he is starting shit again!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 5 2007, 06:45 PM~8940631
> *sup better controll chaz he is starting shit again!!!
> *


I'M JUST PLAYN DON'T GET YOU PANYS IN A WADD.............SMILE :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ok we never know what your thinking chaz lol


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 6 2007, 10:00 AM~8942821
> *ok we never know what your thinking chaz lol
> *



especially because this mothafucka can't type.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

what can he do??


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 6 2007, 10:23 PM~8945546
> *especially because this mothafucka can't type.
> *


I HAVE A RUSTY 55..............LICK MY BALLZ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

it has a full new suspension bushing set though bitch rides smooooothhh babay


----------



## ShowKase (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 30 2007, 11:20 AM~8900614
> *THIS ONE IS NICE HOMIE.....
> 
> 
> ...


dude i dont even like pickups and i think this one is NASTY !!! Kudos man


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+Oct 8 2007, 12:24 PM~8952022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ridin' on air bitchez


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

got another dually coming out soon babyt!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP DOUG


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

work lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SELL ME THE CHOPPER


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

u got to save your pennies for that one baby


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:11 PM~9008417
> *u got to save your pennies for that one baby
> *


GOING TOO IRAQ, SO....


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

tighten up


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

rob


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 20 2007, 08:14 AM~9044543
> *rob
> *


how u up at the break of dawn but can't answer your damn phone????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 20 2007, 10:46 AM~9044991
> *how u up at the break of dawn but can't answer your damn phone????
> *


SELECTIVE LISTENING :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 20 2007, 08:44 PM~9047394
> *SELECTIVE LISTENING :biggrin:
> *



lol... i forgot that he went to Daytona for Biketoberfest or whatever. haha.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i think it was called biketoberfuckfest lol hahahahahaha bitchesssss


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 22 2007, 07:40 PM~9059581
> *i think it was called biketoberfuckfest lol hahahahahaha bitchesssss
> *


TOO BAD YOU DIDNT SCORE FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i got pics just cant post them here i might get in trouble lol


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> yea yea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 23 2007, 07:38 PM~9068050
> *i got pics just cant post them here i might get in trouble lol
> *



:0 PM THEM :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

they will be posted at the shop for all to see boyyyyyy


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

NEW PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

really?? lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY I WILL STOP BY AND HIT YOU UP, ABOUT GETTING THE ROLLING CHASSIS DONE FOR THE 66


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 25 2007, 09:08 PM~9084546
> *really?? lol
> *


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ok im holding my breath lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Nov 1 2007, 08:21 PM~9134267
> *ok im holding my breath lol
> *


AINT GOT A CHOICE, SELLING THE HOUSE DOGG


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

remember we get it done not a free parking lot lol~~ holla at a player


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

new duallys out yea boy


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Nov 2 2007, 09:31 PM~9143089
> *remember we get it done not a free parking lot lol~~  holla at a player
> *


Really I drove by there three weeks ago, kinda looked like a parking lot :cheesy:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

cause we got so much work to do i am only one guy lol!!


FUNNY THING YOU DROVE BY BUT DID NOT STOP AND SAY HI DAMNNNNNNN


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Nov 5 2007, 08:25 AM~9156434
> *cause we got so much work to do i am only one guy lol!!
> FUNNY THING YOU DROVE BY BUT DID NOT STOP AND SAY HI DAMNNNNNNN
> *


HAD THREE BABIES IN TOW, AND FOR WHAT, YOU WOULDA BEEN LIKE WHAT UP DIRTY, I GOTTA GET BACK TOO WORK, GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE :cheesy:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol your probably right man i work too much

on the other hand i heard you put ken in his place he is just another user trying to be friends with people to get stuff done for free once again i found out the hard way lol oh well thanks for calling him out


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Nov 6 2007, 10:11 PM~9171587
> *lol your probably right man i work too much
> 
> on the other hand i heard you put ken in his place he is just another user trying to be friends with people to get stuff done for free once again i found out the hard way lol oh well thanks for calling him out
> *


FUCK YOU DOUG. YOUR THE FUCKING ASSHOLE ALWAYS TRYING TO GET STUFF FOR FREE. I GUESS ALL THOSE DAYS THAT I WORKED THERE YOU DIDN'T EVEN PAY ME DIDN'T MEAN ANYTHING. SO FUCK OFF LOSER!!!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 7 2007, 11:24 PM~9179321
> *FUCK YOU DOUG. YOUR THE FUCKING ASSHOLE ALWAYS TRYING TO GET STUFF FOR FREE.  I GUESS ALL THOSE DAYS THAT I WORKED THERE YOU DIDN'T EVEN PAY ME DIDN'T MEAN ANYTHING. SO FUCK OFF LOSER!!!!!
> *


damn put him on blast................................................................


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Nov 8 2007, 11:41 AM~9183371
> *damn put him on blast................................................................
> *


 :0 :0 x2


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 7 2007, 10:24 PM~9179321
> *FUCK YOU DOUG. YOUR THE FUCKING ASSHOLE ALWAYS TRYING TO GET STUFF FOR FREE.  I GUESS ALL THOSE DAYS THAT I WORKED THERE YOU DIDN'T EVEN PAY ME DIDN'T MEAN ANYTHING. SO FUCK OFF LOSER!!!!!
> *


OH SNAP


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 7 2007, 09:24 PM~9179321
> *FUCK YOU DOUG. YOUR THE FUCKING ASSHOLE ALWAYS TRYING TO GET STUFF FOR FREE.  I GUESS ALL THOSE DAYS THAT I WORKED THERE YOU DIDN'T EVEN PAY ME DIDN'T MEAN ANYTHING. SO FUCK OFF LOSER!!!!!
> *













DUDE DOUG STILL HAS NOT LEARNED HOW TO RUN A BIZZ.. JUST LEAVE IT ALONE KEN.. HE IS ALL TALK AND NO BALLS, HOPPER, OR HEART.......










SPEACH LESS..........


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

SPEECHLESS BITCH, CAUSE YOU KNOW I'M RIGHT. LOSER!!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Doug wanted me to tell you to answer your phone.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Nov 10 2007, 02:22 PM~9197684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Chaz. 

Where is your Hopper or did it get repo'd? All I am sayin is you should look in the mirror before you talk shit.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Nov 10 2007, 07:03 PM~9199019
> *Doug wanted me to tell you to answer your phone.
> *


damn what you doin relaying messages now...........shit homie im just fuckin with you


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Nov 10 2007, 07:44 PM~9199254
> *damn what you doin relaying messages now...........shit homie im just fuckin with you
> *


Shit... I was at Doug's shop when he called him and Ken didn't answer. I figured that this shouldn't be handled on the computer but we will see I guess.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Nov 10 2007, 07:25 PM~9199398
> *Shit... I was at Doug's shop when he called him and Ken didn't answer. I figured that this shouldn't be handled on the computer but we will see I guess.
> *


sup pussy, you dont want none of the SPOILER'S SOFTBALL :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

real shit aint handled on lay it low but when you call someone out then hide its all good ken can keep it here cause he knows whose right

chaz will jump on anyone who hates on me cause he thinks it fun


chaz you say i cant run a bussiness hun man i wonder how i bought a million dollar building all by myself wooowwwww i saved my money from my shop earnings man i work all day night man oh well i cant understand it oh well


ken your skills as a mechanic suck you cant even change a oil filter and you cost me over $2000 on the job you never finished and took apart wrong and broke shit your a fucking little bitch THATS WHATS UP A REAL MAN STARTS A JOB AND FINISHES IT NOT GOES CRYING HOME CAUSE HIS LITTLE HEART HURTS!!!!

i got reciepts to prove you did shit wrong for me so you want to talk shit bring it you owe me big buddy i call you all the time to settle shit up your always dodging me so fuck offfff!!!!

make sure i get my batteries back

ken keep hiding behind your computer and make sure you trun your rollerz only plaque in if not i will come and get it along with my other shit look out for that mechanics lean int he mail on your 64 since you did noit pay your bill


THATS WHAT A REAL BUSSINESS CAN DO BEST BELIEVE ITS 1/2 WAY DONE BABY!!


oh and keen dotn tug so hard next time on me you always left red marks

be easy next time player

oh and for all who read i dont hide behind a computer my shop is in plain sight for all the public to come and visit and see!!!


6868 arlington expressway big yellow building right in the hood where i like it where i am from baby!!!!



ken when your ready to be a man man up you know where the shop is


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

KEN FOR THE RECORD YOU USED ME BEFRIENDED ME WALKED ON ME AND MOVED ON GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR STYLE OF LIFE YOU CHOSE


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

AND KEN YOU RUN FROM THE TRUTH AND HIDE IN MIDDLEBURG ITS OK real men handle stuff


i even give chaz props for coming up to me at my shop and apologizing for all the stupid shit he did thats a real man


ken your just one more on a list of users haters and speed bumps life goes on


the reall ones keep it reall

you know my number you could have been a man and called me this all started when you did a job fucked up and ran and hid because you knew you fucked up!!!


so be checking your mail for the mechanics lean because you owe me money baby!!!



damn thats alot of typing for some stupid bullshit


laters im going cruising


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

WELL FIRST OF ALL YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL AND LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SPELL. AS FOR THE REST OF THAT BULLSHIT YOU SAID YOU NEVER EVEN FINISHED THE JOB LET ALONE DO THE JOB RIGHT. YOU FUCKED UP MY SHIT UP ALONG WITH ALOT OF OTHER CUSTOMERS RIDES. BUYER BEWARE STAY AWAY FROM ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS. BAD PERSON TO DEAL WITH. TAKE YOUR SHIT TO HIGH HITTERS WHERE IT IS DONE RIGHT. I'VE SEEN THIS GUY FUCK CUSTOMERS WITH NO REMORSE. I'VE WORKED THERE 6 WEEKS WITH THIS ASSHOLE. ONLY PAID ME FOR 4 DAYS. BY THE WAY YOU WANT TO THREATEN ME. I'VE ALREADY CALLED THE INVESTIGATORS ON YOUR MISSING CORVETTE. CORVETTE STOLEN MY ASS. CAN YOU SAY INSURANCE FRAUD???? YOUR FUCKED YOU AND YOUR BUSINESS TOO. NOW WHAT THAT FUCK YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT BITCH. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 10 2007, 09:28 PM~9200970
> *WELL FIRST OF ALL YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL AND LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SPELL. AS FOR THE REST OF THAT BULLSHIT YOU SAID YOU NEVER EVEN FINISHED THE JOB LET ALONE DO THE JOB RIGHT. YOU FUCKED UP MY SHIT UP ALONG WITH ALOT OF OTHER CUSTOMERS RIDES. BUYER BEWARE STAY AWAY FROM ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS. BAD PERSON TO DEAL WITH. TAKE YOUR SHIT TO HIGH HITTERS WHERE IT IS DONE RIGHT. I'VE SEEN THIS GUY FUCK CUSTOMERS WITH NO REMORSE. I'VE WORKED THERE 6 WEEKS WITH THIS ASSHOLE. ONLY PAID ME FOR 4 DAYS.  BY THE WAY YOU WANT TO THREATEN ME. I'VE ALREADY CALLED THE INVESTIGATORS ON YOUR MISSING CORVETTE. CORVETTE STOLEN MY ASS. CAN YOU SAY INSURANCE FRAUD???? YOUR FUCKED YOU AND YOUR BUSINESS TOO. NOW WHAT THAT FUCK YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT BITCH.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT TO START SHIT HERE OR ANYTHING BUT THATS A STRAIGHT OUT SNITCH MOVE..NOT TAKING ANY SIDES..


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

THE GUY WITH THE YELLOW HUMMER WANTS TO KNOW WHERE DOUG LIVES. I'LL TELL HIM. YOU HAS SOME ISSUES WITH HIS RIDE YOU FUCKED HIM ON.


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN+Nov 10 2007, 10:10 PM~9200558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shits thick in here :0 :0 :0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Nov 10 2007, 11:17 PM~9200231
> *sup pussy, you dont want none of the SPOILER'S SOFTBALL :biggrin:
> *



ya'll ................ SUCK.

Young Gunz baby.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 11 2007, 01:28 AM~9200970
> *WELL FIRST OF ALL YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL AND LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SPELL. AS FOR THE REST OF THAT BULLSHIT YOU SAID YOU NEVER EVEN FINISHED THE JOB LET ALONE DO THE JOB RIGHT. YOU FUCKED UP MY SHIT UP ALONG WITH ALOT OF OTHER CUSTOMERS RIDES. BUYER BEWARE STAY AWAY FROM ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS. BAD PERSON TO DEAL WITH. TAKE YOUR SHIT TO HIGH HITTERS WHERE IT IS DONE RIGHT. I'VE SEEN THIS GUY FUCK CUSTOMERS WITH NO REMORSE. I'VE WORKED THERE 6 WEEKS WITH THIS ASSHOLE. ONLY PAID ME FOR 4 DAYS.  BY THE WAY YOU WANT TO THREATEN ME. I'VE ALREADY CALLED THE INVESTIGATORS ON YOUR MISSING CORVETTE. CORVETTE STOLEN MY ASS. CAN YOU SAY INSURANCE FRAUD???? YOUR FUCKED YOU AND YOUR BUSINESS TOO. NOW WHAT THAT FUCK YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT BITCH.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm not going to say anything bad about someone over something you said but everyone has unsatisfied customers. You can't make everyone happy. I will leave it at that.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Nov 11 2007, 01:28 AM~9200970
> *WELL FIRST OF ALL YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL AND LEARN HOW TO FUCKING SPELL. AS FOR THE REST OF THAT BULLSHIT YOU SAID YOU NEVER EVEN FINISHED THE JOB LET ALONE DO THE JOB RIGHT. YOU FUCKED UP MY SHIT UP ALONG WITH ALOT OF OTHER CUSTOMERS RIDES. BUYER BEWARE STAY AWAY FROM ICHIBAN HYDRAULICS. BAD PERSON TO DEAL WITH. TAKE YOUR SHIT TO HIGH HITTERS WHERE IT IS DONE RIGHT. I'VE SEEN THIS GUY FUCK CUSTOMERS WITH NO REMORSE. I'VE WORKED THERE 6 WEEKS WITH THIS ASSHOLE. ONLY PAID ME FOR 4 DAYS.  BY THE WAY YOU WANT TO THREATEN ME. I'VE ALREADY CALLED THE INVESTIGATORS ON YOUR MISSING CORVETTE. CORVETTE STOLEN MY ASS. CAN YOU SAY INSURANCE FRAUD???? YOUR FUCKED YOU AND YOUR BUSINESS TOO. NOW WHAT THAT FUCK YOU GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT BITCH.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ken...

I just want to know why you gonna put almost all your car club members on blast on L.I.L? If these guys are so bad why u still reppin that shit. Sounds to me like u might not have that plaque for long. Handle the shit in person man.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

its ok ken will be handled talking shit and causing problems people like that dont make it far in life its all good


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ken u have no clue how to handle info your giving thats why the info your given is never true your a loser and i still sleep at night because i have nothign to worry about later ken ken


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

oh and ken you think you know shit me and edguardor <hummer guy> went out drinking 2 weeks ago partying in tampa so you think you know shit but you know nothing man your the real LOSER


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

we all know what happens to people who act or are snitches ill leave it at that


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

hey ken make sure your story is strait i am also a drug dealer, murderer, kidnapper, money launder, and front man for alot off stuff so make sure with your other lies you get that in there also!!!


4 pumped lol


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Nov 11 2007, 10:52 AM~9202759
> *ya'll ................ SUCK.
> 
> Young Gunz baby.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Nov 11 2007, 01:45 PM~9203258
> *oh and ken you think you know shit me and edguardor <hummer guy> went out drinking 2 weeks ago partying in tampa so you think you know shit but you know nothing man your the real LOSER
> *



i wasn't goin to get into this, but now im pissed!...you bastard you came to Tampa an didnt say anything to anyone! :angry: 
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 12 2007, 01:09 PM~9209782
> *i wasn't goin to get into this, but now im pissed!...you bastard you came to Tampa an didnt say anything to anyone! :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 12 2007, 01:09 PM~9209782
> *i wasn't goin to get into this, but now im pissed!...you bastard you came to Tampa an didnt say anything to anyone! :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE WAS IN TAMPA FOR THE JACKSONVILLE VS. TAMPA GAME A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO ..SAME WEEKEND AS GUAVAWEEN  .. I KNEW HE WAS IN TOWN


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

DAMNI GOT SPIES ALL OVER LOL I ALREADY HAD A WEEKEND FULL OF PARTYING I COULD NOT HANG WITHT HE ROLLERZ ONLY MAN TOO TOUGH FOR ME LOL JUST MESSING BUT I AM GOING TO BRING DWANE AND STONEY IF A FEW WEEKS AND WE ARE ALL GOING OT PARTY BABY!!!!!




NO WORD FROM KEN I GUESS HE LEARNED HIS LESSON!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer+Nov 12 2007, 04:48 PM~9210848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its only a problem when you cant admit it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN+Nov 12 2007, 07:32 PM~9212520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol what up rollerz baby


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea hmmm thats what i thought


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

CRACKHEAD


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

nah we got rid of the crack head last night


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Nov 11 2007, 05:16 AM~9202310
> *Shits thick in here  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Nov 19 2007, 09:41 AM~9258164
> *nah we got rid of the crack head last night
> *


 yall got rid of stoney? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 19 2007, 12:34 PM~9259035
> * yall got rid of stoney? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol no we got rid of KEN

he needs to turn his plaque in asap along with the 8 batteries he stole from me


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 19 2007, 01:34 PM~9259035
> * yall got rid of stoney? :biggrin:
> *



BWAAAHAHAHHHAHAHA


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Nov 19 2007, 10:35 AM~9258461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 3 2007, 09:46 PM~8927172
> *NEW SALE IN EFFECT IMMEDIATLY!!!
> 2 PROHOPPER PUMPS 4 BATTERIES INSTALLED  $1700
> *


i wish i live near u, here its 2500 or 3000 for a basic set-up


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

damn doug you gave my batts away.... damn now what am i gonna put in the expo.....shit is real deep in here and people need to go see a shrink or some shit...yall must wath Dr.Phill. shit man hit me up biotch.... X


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

happy turkey day guys


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol have some new pics up soon alot of projects hitting the streets


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

hey what u charger for building a hooper i got everything but front hose and cyl. hit me up as soon as poss.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Nov 27 2007, 09:45 PM~9319714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean...but :dunno:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

that car is from az baby


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

DWANE whats upo


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

DWANE whats up
man


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NO ESCUSES THIS TIME FIRST OF THE YEAR IN ORLANDO IS A 3 DAYS CAR SHOW

TEAM HIGH HITTER IS CALLING OUT ALL OF JACKSONVILLE TO BRING THERE CARS NOT YOUR COCK SUCKERS...LETS SEE WHO IS NMBER ONE AFTER ALL..










YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

oh shit...............................


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Dec 3 2007, 09:26 PM~9366258
> *NO ESCUSES THIS TIME FIRST OF THE YEAR IN ORLANDO IS A 3 DAYS CAR SHOW
> 
> TEAM HIGH HITTER IS CALLING OUT ALL OF JACKSONVILLE TO BRING THERE CARS NOT YOUR  COCK SUCKERS...LETS SEE WHO IS NMBER ONE AFTER ALL..
> ...



:wow:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Dec 3 2007, 09:26 PM~9366258
> *NO ESCUSES THIS TIME FIRST OF THE YEAR IN ORLANDO IS A 3 DAYS CAR SHOW
> 
> TEAM HIGH HITTER IS CALLING OUT ALL OF JACKSONVILLE TO BRING THERE CARS NOT YOUR  COCK SUCKERS...LETS SEE WHO IS NMBER ONE AFTER ALL..
> ...




so i assume you are staying home??













:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 4 2007, 11:15 AM~9370120
> *so i assume you are staying home??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BWAAHAHAAA....


Chaz... what are you trying to prove by calling out people who you know dont have a hopper built? 

You know that to call someone out that the other person has to have a hopper right?

Congrats... you successfully called out... no one.


Call someone out who has a hopper and then do something. 


Ohh yeh? What's up with your regal.. you still got it? Dan let you hit the switch yet??


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 4 2007, 10:15 AM~9370120
> *so i assume you are staying home??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> This post has been edited by IN YA MOUF: Today, 10:16 AM
> *



you did it wrong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Dec 4 2007, 02:29 PM~9371461
> *you did it wrong :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 4 2007, 03:25 PM~9371832
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol i tell u what when i had my hopper no one would nose up as soon as i got rid of it all this began lol just the way it works


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 4 2007, 05:04 PM~9372547
> *lol i tell u what when i had my hopper no one would nose up as soon as i got rid of it all this began lol just the way it works
> *


fuck 'em bROther, you should no by now, they gonna hate u no matter what, your RO and thats how it works, i thought you knew...


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea i know how it works just funny the timing of this bitch oh well been there done that


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 4 2007, 11:58 AM~9370539
> *BWAAHAHAAA....
> Chaz... what are you trying to prove by calling out people who you know dont have a hopper built?
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SICK BURN!! :burn: :burn:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damnnn


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 4 2007, 09:58 AM~9370539
> *BWAAHAHAAA....
> Chaz... what are you trying to prove by calling out people who you know dont have a hopper built?
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

car got repoed lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 4 2007, 10:58 AM~9370539
> *BWAAHAHAAA....
> Chaz... what are you trying to prove by calling out people who you know dont have a hopper built?
> 
> ...


I GUESS YOU WILL NOT BRING YOUR RUSTY55 AND YOU BOYFRIEND DOUG WON'T BE GOING EITHER...NICE WAY TO REPP JVILLE,,,,,,

YOUR ALL SUPPOST TO GO AND REPP THE 904.. NOT YOUR COCK SUCKERS...BUT EXCUSES.. 2030 IS YA'LLS YEAR HU :biggrin: 










YOU GUYS ARE out of the game ...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Dec 7 2007, 09:01 PM~9400063
> *I GUESS YOU WILL NOT BRING YOUR RUSTY55 AND YOU BOYFRIEND DOUG WON'T BE GOING EITHER...NICE WAY TO REPP JVILLE,,,,,,
> 
> YOUR ALL SUPPOST TO GO AND REPP THE 904.. NOT YOUR COCK SUCKERS...BUT EXCUSES..    2030 IS YA'LLS YEAR HU :biggrin:
> ...


Why would i bring the '55? It's not a lowrider it's a custom oldschool with bags. 

I would have a car out right now if i didnt have to put so much work fixing my frame that i paid to have done. 

Don't worry, when you jump off Dan's dick and STILL don't have a car I wont try to 
call you out.

You can go ahead and rep j-ville but no one listens to shit you have to say. That's the difference, im goin to say what's up ... you just like to run your mouth. 

No excuses baby i will build my car on my own timeline... don't worry about me.



Let's see the pics of you on the switch and your (???) regal on the bumper. I bet Dan is scared you will break your car after all the hard work he put into it and then you can't pay him to fix it. 

Quit dickridin', think for yourself and put in some fuckin work...... then come talk to me.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 7 2007, 08:29 PM~9400249
> *Why would i bring the '55? It's not a lowrider it's a custom oldschool with bags.
> 
> I would have a car out right now if i didnt have to put so much work fixing my frame that i paid to have done.
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSICK BURN :burn: :burn:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn the truth be told lol everyone has to learn the hard way lol!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol ichiban doing it big all will see all the haters just make it better when im hoping on them lol for all the supports thanks for making me where i am at !!!

all the haters quit wasting your time

hater list

ken, chaz


wow only two people holy shit and there best buddies wow i wonder why hmmmm


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 10 2007, 01:50 PM~9418010
> *lol ichiban doing it big all will see all the haters just make it better when im hoping on them lol for all the supports thanks for making me where i am at !!!
> 
> all the haters quit wasting your time
> ...


JANUARY?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Dec 10 2007, 03:19 PM~9418188
> *JANUARY?
> *


NO...

Doug is on the same schedule as you. He could have something done by January but he would rather bring something out in the year 2355


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

Come on guys, why all the hate?

We need to learn to have peace and love eachother.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :dunno: 

I have no idea what I just said.


----------



## MADPSYKO (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 10 2007, 02:50 PM~9418010
> *lol ichiban doing it big all will see all the haters just make it better when im hoping on them lol for all the supports thanks for making me where i am at !!!
> 
> all the haters quit wasting your time
> ...


why you hating on my boys chaz and ken. fucking get a life loser. :guns: :guns:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADPSYKO_@Dec 10 2007, 07:25 PM~9419925
> *why you hating on my boys chaz and ken. fucking get a life loser. :guns:  :guns:
> *


and................... who the fuck are you?

You can't be related to Chaz 'cause you can type.
You can't be related to Ken 'cause you would know why he is "hating."

I guess Captain Save-A-Hoe got a new screen name?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Dec 10 2007, 07:22 PM~9419897
> *Come on guys, why all the hate?
> 
> We need to learn to have peace and love eachother.
> ...


LOL..

I don't have any hate towards anyone. I can't just let Chaz go around thinking that people care what the fuck he has to say. It would just be wrong.

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 10 2007, 07:00 PM~9420173
> *and................... who the fuck are you?
> 
> You can't be related to Chaz 'cause you can type.
> ...


DAMN FOOL


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 10 2007, 08:03 PM~9420200
> *DAMN FOOL
> *


What up Dirty...

You know if that plaque situation got straightened out? Last thing that I heard was that dude still thought he was in the club even tho the prez. said otherwise?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## MADPSYKO (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 10 2007, 08:00 PM~9420173
> *and................... who the fuck are you?
> 
> You can't be related to Chaz 'cause you can type.
> ...


and who the fuck are you? never mind i read the past post your dougs little bitch. shut the fuck up bitch no ones talking to you. :guns: :guns:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 10 2007, 07:00 PM~9420173
> *and................... who the fuck are you?
> 
> You can't be related to Chaz 'cause you can type.
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SICK BURN :burn: :burn:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MADPSYKO_@Dec 10 2007, 09:35 PM~9421521
> *and who the fuck are you? never mind i read the past post your dougs little bitch. shut the fuck up bitch no ones talking to you.  :guns:  :guns:
> *


And nobody was fuc#ing talking to you! So leave them be and let them do what they do.

fuc# pistols









fuc# wit it

:biggrin:

oooh you just got burnt from a 16 year old


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?? :wow:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADPSYKO+Dec 10 2007, 10:35 PM~9421521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is "Getting Along"... *Duval* style.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

yall duval fuckers are crazy as all shits.... :roflmao: this is entertaining. :yes:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IP ADDRESS SEARCH. AND STOP BY THE HOUSE


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

say whaa???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 10 2007, 11:59 PM~9422870
> *say whaa???
> *


YOU NEED TOO GET ONE OF THESE HACKER CATS TOO DO A IP ADDRESS SUCH ON THE SHIT TALKER, AND IT WILL GIVE YOU A NAME AND ADDRESS. THEN YOU CAN STOP BY THE HOUSE AND PAY THEM A VISIT.....THUG


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 01:07 AM~9422959
> *YOU NEED TOO GET ONE OF THESE HACKER CATS TOO DO A IP ADDRESS SUCH ON THE SHIT TALKER, AND IT WILL GIVE YOU A NAME AND ADDRESS.  THEN YOU CAN STOP BY THE HOUSE AND PAY THEM A VISIT.....THUG
> *


I'm not a thug. I just want to know who i am talking to etc. 

I'm doing a little too well for myself right now to be gettin in trouble. 

Nothin this chick/dude whatever has to say means shit to me cause he/she doesn't know me and frankly I don't care what clowns think about me.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 12:22 AM~9423075
> *I'm not a thug. I just want to know who i am talking to etc.
> 
> I'm doing a little too well for myself right now to be gettin in trouble.
> ...


YOUR A LITTLE BITCH ANYWAY.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Dec 10 2007, 06:19 PM~9419864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree, fuck brookview. this is whitehouse nieugga :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 11 2007, 07:48 AM~9424360
> *:uh:
> *


stfu


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

tttt



> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2007, 07:18 PM~9421394
> *please post in the topic link
> 
> times & places ,contact info on link
> *


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Dec 11 2007, 01:51 AM~9423336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Dec 11 2007, 08:45 AM~9424353
> *\who the fuck are you :scrutinize: .... X2
> go away noob :uh: .... be nice, atleast he's not a hater
> i agree, fuck brookview. this is whitehouse nieugga :biggrin: BITCH PLEASE...lol
> *


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADPSYKO_@Dec 10 2007, 07:25 PM~9419925
> *why you hating on my boys chaz and ken. fucking get a life loser. :guns:  :guns:
> *


OK... 

MADPSYKO from Middleburg. I am going to go ahead and assume that you are Ken until proven otherwise. 

On that note... hey Ken Duane said you arent in the club anymore. Glad you took it off your avatar. Now the next logical step is to give back the plaque. Probably shouldn't have spend so much having the plaque customized just to give it back. Probably should have put that money towards frame reinforcements so you wouldn't have to worry about fucking up your frame by 3 wheeling a little.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 12:08 PM~9425538
> *OK...
> 
> MADPSYKO from Middleburg. I am going to go ahead and assume that you are Ken until proven otherwise.
> ...



OH SNAP


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 12:08 PM~9425538
> *OK...
> 
> MADPSYKO from Middleburg. I am going to go ahead and assume that you are Ken until proven otherwise.
> ...


X2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 11 2007, 02:45 PM~9426310
> *:uh:
> *


Stay yo ass in the Florida Roll Call topic then.

I didn't think ninjas could be haters... i guess i was wrong.

lololol :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 01:57 PM~9426402
> *Stay yo ass in the Florida Roll Call topic then.
> 
> I didn't think ninjas could be haters... i guess i was wrong.
> ...


dont you have some painting to do? or keys to find? lol :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 11 2007, 02:58 PM~9426410
> *dont you have some painting to do? or keys to find? lol :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. you did it wrong.




Yeh both... but imma wait for my lady to pick me up now. We will start after lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 02:05 PM~9426458
> *LOL.. you did it wrong.
> Yeh both... but imma wait for my lady to pick me up now. We will start after lunch.  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea I did, but at least I got the right keys :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 11 2007, 03:16 PM~9426558
> *lol yea I did, but at least I got the right keys :biggrin:
> *


fucker..lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 02:17 PM~9426568
> *fucker..lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Dec 11 2007, 04:41 PM~9427304
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Dec 11 2007, 07:29 PM~9428699
> *:loco:
> *


:yes:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 11:18 AM~9425196
> *go away noob  .... be nice, atleast he's not a hater
> *


 :biggrin: thank ya!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 11 2007, 06:58 PM~9429009
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn i miss one day of layitlow and the world got blown up by a nuke lol anwyays haters just give up i am not going anywhere


and for the record no one is my bitch

i am fair to everyone who walks across my door step which by the way is located at 6868 arlington expressway so the real shit talkers stop on in i got something for you!!!

and dont come with your tail tucked between your legs apologizing and then go behind my back talking shit again we all know who did that!!


anyways the supporters thanks for being there

my family rollerz only for putting up witht he shit these haters have caused

and id like to thank biggie for being there with the support

and thanks to man im just bored now lol anwyays



see u on the streets babay


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 12 2007, 11:04 AM~9433713
> *damn i  miss one day of layitlow and the world got blown up by a nuke lol anwyays haters just give up i am not going anywhere
> and for the record no one is my bitch
> 
> ...


BWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea i was smoking crack lol


----------



## suecyde (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Aug 2 2007, 09:25 PM~8460189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SAY NO TO DRUGS KIDS!! SOMEONE THOUGHT THIS WAS A 4X4...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

post your car newbie


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 12 2007, 04:20 PM~9436212
> *post your car newbie
> *


post yours on a cruise night


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Dec 12 2007, 12:25 PM~9434628
> *:loco:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Dec 11 2007, 12:07 AM~9422959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO
your my hero for the day dirty!

tell me why i bust out laughin at work when im suppose to be integrating code and (supposdly) stressed out from it lol


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Dec 12 2007, 04:29 PM~9436305
> *post yours on a cruise night
> *


post yours... my caddi is still nicer than a lot of cars. fool


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 12 2007, 06:27 PM~9437278
> *LMAO
> your my hero for the day dirty!
> 
> ...


Why is he your hero?

Dirty is the one who taught me how to be a bitch.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 12 2007, 08:16 PM~9438631
> *Why is he your hero?
> 
> Dirty is the one who taught me how to be a bitch.
> ...


****


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 12 2007, 10:46 PM~9439494
> *****
> *


kiss my asssss...


tall homosexual ass bastard.

:angry:

LOL


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 12 2007, 09:57 PM~9439622
> *kiss my asssss...
> tall homosexual ass bastard.
> 
> ...


OH SHORT ASS, SCRUFFY MOFO. YOU GOT SOME OF THOSE PANTS WITH THE HOLES IN THE BACK OF UM... :0


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 12 2007, 09:14 PM~9438619
> *post yours... my caddi is still nicer than a lot of cars. fool
> *


bitch you on big wheels homie throw some 13's on that bitch


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

hey dirty your name is still on the back of your pants!!! lol yea scuzzzzzzz


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 13 2007, 01:17 PM~9443968
> *hey dirty your name is still on the back of your pants!!! lol  yea scuzzzzzzz
> *


WTF...

You should be working.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 12 2007, 11:14 PM~9439809
> *OH SHORT ASS, SCRUFFY MOFO.  YOU GOT SOME OF THOSE PANTS WITH THE HOLES IN THE BACK OF UM... :0
> *


Ol' .... Ford Donk ridin' ass dirty lookin mofo.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 13 2007, 12:27 PM~9444030
> *Ol' .... Ford Donk ridin' ass dirty lookin mofo.
> *


OH SHIT, WHY YOU GOTTA DISS THE FORD'S, OR AND IT IS MY WIFES. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 13 2007, 12:27 PM~9444030
> *Ol' .... Ford Donk ridin' ass dirty lookin mofo.
> *


 :0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 13 2007, 01:48 PM~9444228
> *OH SHIT, WHY YOU GOTTA DISS THE FORD'S, OR AND IT IS MY WIFES.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA
> *


Hey...

I got a 4-door classic. It might as well be a ford...lol


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Dec 13 2007, 01:11 PM~9444436
> *:0
> *


ahahhahahahah

all you do is post smileys, yet I lmao everytime

:uh:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 13 2007, 01:14 PM~9444456
> *Hey...
> 
> I got a 4-door classic. It might as well be a ford...lol
> *


HEY FOCKER, DON'T BE DISSIN 4 DOORS


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYONNAISE+Dec 13 2007, 06:04 PM~9446688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Dec 13 2007, 09:33 PM~9447898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should start a 4-door car club..lol.

I forgot all about the 66 until you said that to tell the truth...lol


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 14 2007, 12:58 AM~9450399
> *We should start a 4-door car club..lol.
> 
> I forgot all about the 66 until you said that to tell the truth...lol
> *


HATER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 14 2007, 12:58 AM~9450399
> *We should start a 4-door car club..lol.
> 
> I forgot all about the 66 until you said that to tell the truth...lol
> *


HONESTLY, BEFORE I JOINED ROLLERZ, I WAS GONNA START A CAR CLUB. WAS GONNA CALL IT 4 DOOR RIDERZ JUST TO COMETE AGAINST TWO DOOR CARS. I EVEN HAD THE PLAQUE DESIGN, SHIT WAS CRAZY


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 14 2007, 08:46 AM~9451598
> *HONESTLY, BEFORE I JOINED ROLLERZ, I WAS GONNA START A CAR CLUB.  WAS GONNA CALL IT  4 DOOR RIDERZ JUST TO COMETE AGAINST TWO DOOR CARS.  I EVEN HAD THE PLAQUE DESIGN, SHIT WAS CRAZY
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Dec 14 2007, 09:57 AM~9451847
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 14 2007, 09:58 AM~9451856
> *
> *


:wow:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Dec 14 2007, 10:57 AM~9451847
> *:wow:
> *


X2


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 14 2007, 08:46 AM~9451598
> *HONESTLY, BEFORE I JOINED ROLLERZ, I WAS GONNA START A CAR CLUB.  WAS GONNA CALL IT  4 DOOR RIDERZ JUST TO COMETE AGAINST TWO DOOR CARS.  I EVEN HAD THE PLAQUE DESIGN, SHIT WAS CRAZY
> *



but then you realized it was all non-sense and came to your senses..


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn if your starting a 4 door club dirty im cut the 64 and add another door so i can ride with you buddy im start today hell yea cant wait


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 15 2007, 11:45 AM~9458719
> *damn if your starting a 4 door club dirty im cut the 64 and add another door so i can ride with you buddy im start today hell yea cant wait
> *


lol..... DICK!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

shit i already have one side cut up ready for the 4th door i cant wait boyyyy


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 17 2007, 04:45 PM~9470797
> *shit i already have one side cut up ready for the 4th door i cant wait boyyyy
> *


and you gonna hop that shit bitttttccchhhhh. Blam blam blam blam


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

back bumper boy 64 vert 4 door conversion hardtop chromed out rear axel lock out switched out with a detriot diesel front axel conversion damnnnnnnn


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Dec 18 2007, 12:40 PM~9476545
> *back bumper boy 64 vert 4 door conversion hardtop chromed out rear axel lock out switched out with a detriot diesel front axel conversion damnnnnnnn
> *


STAY OUT THE PAINT BOOTH DOUG :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 18 2007, 06:10 PM~9478370
> *STAY OUT THE PAINT BOOTH DOUG :biggrin:
> *



X1000


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 14 2007, 03:21 PM~9453527
> *but then you realized it was all non-sense and came to your senses..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 13 2007, 06:17 PM~9447788
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea boy in the paint booth


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

big thanks to all for stoping by the other day latersss


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 14 2007, 02:21 PM~9453527
> *but then you realized it was all non-sense and came to your senses..
> *


YEAH BUT IT IS BETTER THAT I HAVE HAD SOMETHING WITH DOORS IN THE LAST 5 YEARS


:0 hno: hno: hno: :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 20 2007, 10:22 PM~9496784
> *YEAH BUT IT IS BETTER THAT I HAVE HAD SOMETHING WITH  DOORS IN THE LAST 5 YEARS
> :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  :werd:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




but it was 4-drs. ....might as well not owned anything at all.. :uh: :biggrin: damn haitian.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 21 2007, 01:37 AM~9498686
> *but it was 4-drs. ....might as well not owned anything at all.. :uh: :biggrin: damn haitian.. :biggrin:
> *


BUT IT'S YOUR DOGG


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 21 2007, 04:26 PM~9502640
> *BUT IT'S YOUR DOGG
> *



hey buddy......leave my dogs outta this!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol late merry christmas


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

congrats to dwane on his new tats boyyy


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ya


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

hpynew year guys


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 14 2007, 07:46 AM~9451598
> *HONESTLY, BEFORE I JOINED ROLLERZ, I WAS GONNA START A CAR CLUB.  WAS GONNA CALL IT  4 DOOR RIDERZ JUST TO COMETE AGAINST TWO DOOR CARS.  I EVEN HAD THE PLAQUE DESIGN, SHIT WAS CRAZY
> *


 :nono: :barf: :buttkick: HAVEN'T YOU LEARNED THAT TRADITIONAL CAR CLUBS DO NOT EXCEPT 4 DOORS.. GO TO IMPORT CLUBS EAST COAST IMPORTS ALL DAY NIKKUA :nosad:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 4 2008, 08:07 PM~9608353
> *:nono:  :barf:  :buttkick:  HAVEN'T YOU LEARNED THAT TRADITIONAL CAR CLUBS DO NOT EXCEPT 4 DOORS.. GO TO IMPORT CLUBS EAST COAST IMPORTS ALL DAY NIKKUA  :nosad:
> *


I thought you got banned or something. 

Probably just like a temporary ban of retards from the internet...



lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol a little late on that one lol reading up on the topics i see


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

good time babaqy


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pics


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HEY ROB LOOKS KINDA LIKE THE 55 BRO........... :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 10 2008, 03:14 PM~9659126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: here we go again


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 10 2008, 04:14 PM~9659126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Chaz.... 

looks kinda like your Regal... I didn't know Dan had a movie named after him?


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 10 2008, 08:51 PM~9662045
> *Chaz....
> 
> looks kinda like your Regal... I didn't know Dan had a movie named after him?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

now the repo man shit if FUCKING FUNNY I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH A CUSTOMER TALKING AND STARTED LAUGHING OUT LOAD THE CUSTMER WAS LIKE WHAT HAPPENDED LOL!!


SHIT GOOD ONE ROB


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 10 2008, 08:51 PM~9662045
> *Chaz....
> 
> looks kinda like your Regal... I didn't know Dan had a movie named after him?
> ...


I guess that "It's 4AM, do you know where your car is at"

thing is what made channel 4 news or whatever do that "It's 11, do you know where your kids are at"? everytime the news comes on


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

no matter what its true lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea boy chaz forgot about the ichiban regalllll


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

get u a shot of this boyyyy


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

come on chaz im ready 4 ya


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

even robs on the team lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

when your at this level chaz come and see me boyyyyyyy


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

get some


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 12 2008, 11:02 AM~9674993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the 69' i see parked by that school over by old kings...

i would say where then again we probly got some bitches on here


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 12 2008, 09:41 AM~9674922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR SELLS ME ALL THE LED OUT OF THAT CAR.... FISHING WAS HARD BEFORE NOW IT GOES ST8 TO THE BOTTOM......


PLEASE DO NOT POST THAT CAR ON THE INTERNET..


REMEMBER YOU HAVE THE TILTE FOR 36 DOUBLE PUMP IN MIAMI

30 INCHES AND GOT BOO'D BY THE CROWD IN TAMPA...

THE CROWD HATES TO BE TEASED...

THE MAKE FUNN OF YOU WHEN YOU BRING THE CLOWN CAR OUT LIKE THAT.. STOP YOU MAKE JACKSONVILLE LOOK BACK


:nono: :nono: :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 10 2008, 07:51 PM~9662045
> *Chaz....
> 
> looks kinda like your Regal... I didn't know Dan had a movie named after him?
> ...












ROB YOUR FUNNY GUY......... :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

THANKS CHAZ FOR KEEPING MY POST UP TOP AHEAD OF U GUYS LOL


WHATS WRONG JEALOUS OF MY REGAL THATS WHY ITS CALLED MOST HATED BOY!!! LEARN SOMETHING BITCHHHHH


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

most hated..................................damn i never saw that bitch hop....................... it always sat on the side of your shop.......................


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+Jan 15 2008, 01:29 PM~9700308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch that pic is old... i already posted it... un-original sack of repeating shit. :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

95 stsrider---- the regal was in action from the year 2000-2004

after it was retired yes it sat at the shop as a memory cause i dont have time to build a new one but its ok the new one will be out soon


most of its time in service was in arizona where its a legend i coud really care less about it but just to let you know!!!

highest recored hop for the regal was over 100 inches recorded by lowrider

thanks 4 ur time see i was hoping this regal long before i came back to florida where the land of hoping is slim to none you know what i mean

talk to the car clubs from az they will back the regal seen it in action wheres my 520 boys at tell em whats up lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

DOUG YOU HAVE NO TOUGH SKIN... YOU PROP YOUR SELF AS THE BEST AND EVERYONE THAT COMES TO YOU IS A ONE AND DONE CUSTOMER.. I SPEAK FOR THEM ALLL.. TRUST ME..

I BREAK YOUR BALLS AND YOU CRY LIKE YOU HAVE BEEN FUCKED BY A BULL..


I FEEL SORRRY FOR ROBB...YOU CAN BE A RETARD AND TRY TO LEARN FROM ANOTHER RETARD... WILL NOT WORK 

LOOK WE HAVE TO CHANGE ICHI TO JERRYS KIDS FEELS YOUR WAY HYDRAULICS..



YOU CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT IN THE WORLD ... BUT YOU GOT MADD AT ME WHEN I TRIED TO GET HIGH HITTER TO JAX... YOU SAID WHY WOULD YOU BRING HIM HE WILL STEAL MY CUSTOMERS...


I THINK HE HAS MADE MORE MONEY FROM REDOING YOUR FUCK UPS ....BUT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..


JUST THINK WHEN SOME ONE SAYS YOUR NAME ITS ALWAYS DOWN TALKED TO.YOU!!!.. YOU TAKE PRIDE IN BEING A FUCK UP.. MAKES NO SENSE..

WHY HAVE YOU NOT LEARNED TO KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHOUT AND BREAK OUT WITH A NASTY HOPPER..NO YOU RATHER RUN YOUR MOUTH TO ME AND NO ONE ELSE...


:thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.. I ENJOY THE LAUGHES


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

once again your worthless chaz YOUR THE TRUE LOSER IM DONE WITH YOUR BULLSHIT YOUR A PATHETIC WORTHLESS BASTARD LIAR!!!! 

THANKS FOR KEEPING MY NAME IN YOUR MOUTH HOW DOES IT TASTE LIKE OLD TIMES I BET LOL BYE BYE SWEETIE

OH AND QUIT YOUR TALKING YOU KNOW ALL ABOUT ME SO NO EXCUSES BITCHHH


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386463


CHECK IT OUT CAR SHOW AT THE SHOP!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 19 2008, 07:34 PM~9735389
> *:barf:
> *


I GOT A BOOK FOR SALE TOO...ITS CALLED "SPELL CHECK"

SELLING THE BOOK OF(THE DOES AND DON'TS OF LOWRIDING) 59.95 TRUE STORYS

CHPT 1. FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS GOT TO ICHIBAN *HYDRUALICS*..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 20 2008, 03:42 PM~9739806
> *BUAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!*
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thats fucking serious shit there claims to be the best cant even spell his own company lol!!!! there post is the same thing lol freaking rookies!!!!!



GROW UP AND LEARN FROM THE BEST!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

dont really need to say anything else to u chaz but that im waiting baby jus 4 you!!!

look close pretend in your head


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 21 2008, 10:08 AM~9745538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, luxurylows, ICHIBAN


I STILL DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU ARE STILL WITH THIS CHICK...


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn chaz i told you and your mom to stay away look a bunch of little chaz's running around shit at least ima get a good tax return this year claiming all your brothers!!!! thanks bro!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 21 2008, 01:08 PM~9746738
> *damn chaz i told you and your mom to stay away look a bunch of little chaz's running around shit at least ima get a good tax return this year claiming all your brothers!!!! thanks bro!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: GOTTA LUV THEM KIDS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HEY DOUG REMEMBER THE TIME DAN SAID HOW GOD DAMN UGLY YOUR DOG WAS INFRONT OF YOU.. (BIG MACK)

HELL YOU GOT RONALD MCDONALD TO BAKER ACT HIM SELF YOUR DOG IS SO UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

dont remember that buddy but i remember my REGAL HOPPED HIGHER THAN YOURS EVER WILL prooff is in the ridersssss boy!!!!!!!



who cares about big mac i got him because he is ugly girls like that shit!!! lol

you think you bother me i just look at you as entertainment something to laugh at every day thanks for helping a brother out boyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

THIS PERSON LET ICHI TOUCH THERE CAR... JUST ANOTHER REASON WHY FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS GO TO ICHBHAN TOTAL CAR REPAIR :nono:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn shouldnt u be sweeping the floor instead of finding pics on the web tell dan to give u a raise when you sweep you never miss a drop kinda like something else u used to do for me!!! lol hahahahah


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ROBB PULL YOUR FACE OUT OF HIS ASS.....THAT IS NOT HOW TO IMPRESS DOUG..












HE LIKES HIS GOLDEN SHOWERS :0


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol u crack me up chaz


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 22 2008, 01:43 PM~9755892
> *lol u crack me up chaz
> *


I'M JUST FUCKEN WITH YOU.. ONCE I RUN OUT OF PICS THEN I WILL GO AWAY...I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO PISS ROB OFF...HE'S PRETTY TOUGH.. :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 22 2008, 02:55 PM~9755963
> *I'M JUST FUCKEN WITH YOU.. ONCE I RUN OUT OF PICS THEN I WILL GO AWAY...I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO PISS ROB OFF...HE'S PRETTY TOUGH.. :biggrin:
> *


come out of the closet about you and rob having relations, that'll do the trick :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HI MY NAME IS ROBB AKA NUTT GOBBLER


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:uh: this is actually entertaining.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 22 2008, 04:27 PM~9756647
> *:uh: this is actually entertaining.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+Jan 22 2008, 02:13 PM~9755416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing is Chaz....

If you *REALLY *pissed me off I would fuck you up. 
It's all fun tho right?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

you would not do shit BUT SIT ON YOUR ASS AND TAKE (BITCH)



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 23 2008, 12:06 AM~9759843
> *you would not do shit BUT SIT ON YOUR ASS AND TAKE (BITCH)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yep :yes:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

i love coming to work and seeing what you two ***** say every night


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i think that it freaking hillarious just feel sorry for the innocent bystanders


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i think that it freaking hillarious just feel sorry for the innocent bystanders


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

x2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 23 2008, 10:40 AM~9762888
> *x2
> *


X3 ROBB STARTED IT


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 23 2008, 11:49 AM~9762978
> *X3 ROBB STARTED IT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 23 2008, 12:41 PM~9763426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 23 2008, 12:49 PM~9762978
> *X3 ROBB STARTED IT
> *


Crybaby ass cheerleader. 

You better go ask Dan if you can sweep the floors for cash before you lose your internet access again. I'm sure santa has a couple bucks he can throw ya.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 23 2008, 09:38 PM~9767844
> *Crybaby ass cheerleader.
> 
> You better go ask Dan if you can sweep the floors for cash before you lose your internet access again. I'm sure santa has a couple bucks he can throw ya.
> *


I HAVE NEVER WORKED FOR DAN......BUT TODAY WE DID HAVE TO SWEEP THE FLOOR FOR ANOTHR CAR TO GET JUICED THIS WEEK..


AT LEAST I CAN GO TO A SHOP WITH OUT BUYING EVERYONE A DRINK BEFORE SHOWING UP...



NO DRINK ROBBB NOT WELCOME TO ICHI..........


ANYWAYS I'M OFF THIS MANS BACK I HAVE DONE ENOUGH AND NOW DOUG LAUGHES AT MY STUPID JOKES SO IT'S NO FUN...NOW ROBB WILL GET THE FULL COURT PRESS..(VIRGIN) :0


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

just make sure u keep my post up top chaz yoru the greatest thnks


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 24 2008, 12:03 AM~9768096
> *I HAVE NEVER WORKED FOR DAN......BUT TODAY WE DID HAVE TO SWEEP THE FLOOR FOR ANOTHR CAR TO GET JUICED THIS WEEK..
> AT LEAST I CAN GO TO A SHOP WITH OUT BUYING EVERYONE A DRINK BEFORE SHOWING UP...
> NO DRINK ROBBB NOT WELCOME TO ICHI..........
> ...


Maybe you should have worked for him and you could have kept your regal. 

Thanks for the reference on the frame... i owe you one for that. :barf: 

You are a joke... the only reason that i even get on LIL is to talk shit to your dumb ass.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 24 2008, 08:59 PM~9776698
> *Maybe you should have worked for him and you could have kept your regal.
> 
> Thanks for the reference on the frame... i owe you one for that.  :barf:
> ...


WELL IF YOU CALL LA HE WILL BUY THE FRAME FROM YOU.....AND THE REGAL WAS NEVER REPOED... JUST TO CLEAR THE AIR.....HE KINDA BUILT SOMETHING THAT I DID NOT WANT TO BABY SIT........

IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT JUST CALL ME I HAVE NO JOB SO SHIT GIVE ME SOME THING TO ....


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 24 2008, 09:59 PM~9776698
> *Maybe you should have worked for him and you could have kept your regal.
> 
> Thanks for the reference on the frame... i owe you one for that.  :barf:
> ...


you told me it was to talk to me :angry: i think me and you need to ttake a break from our relationship :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 25 2008, 07:37 AM~9779967
> *you told me it was to talk to me :angry: i think me and you need to ttake a break from our relationship :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 25 2008, 07:37 AM~9779967
> *you told me it was to talk to me :angry: i think me and you need to ttake a break from our relationship :angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

just wanted to break up the soap opera a little bit :biggrin: 




help a brutha out to get an adex for my next set-up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908

and pass the word please :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
PLEASE VOTE FOR THE HOMIE
41CHEV


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+Jan 25 2008, 01:35 AM~9778481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DeWayne...
im sorry but it's over. After catching you giving Chaz a spongebath while LA was giving you a reacharound i knew you guys were way too gay for me.

sorry again.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 26 2008, 12:33 AM~9786398
> *Bitch you got rid of your nextel. I can't have a regular conversation with your ass because it's too much work to figure out what you are trying to say.
> 
> What do you mean he built something you didnt want to babysit? You told him to build you a hopper right? There is no babysitting to it. Pay for the work and then bring it out whenever you want to. Doesnt sound like babysitting to me, just sounds like having a car built for a purpose.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shouldnt have led me on, you know what you were getting into, ***


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:wow: i think im on the wrong site..


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 28 2008, 09:31 AM~9801607
> *:wow: i think im on the wrong site..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ok back to the real shit guys bad azz rides built by ichiban here we go


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn a old air force pic showed up in there lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 28 2008, 08:31 AM~9801607
> *:wow: i think im on the wrong site..
> *


 hno: X2


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

YEA BOYYYYY


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

DONT LET ALL THIS CHROME FOOL YOU THIS 64 IMPALA IS REALLY A BIG PIECE OF SHIT COVERED IN LAQUOR PAINT AND RUST!!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 28 2008, 10:31 AM~9801607
> *:wow: i think im on the wrong site..
> *


I KNOW you are on the wrong site... This is a lowrider site.



LOL.... J/K


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 28 2008, 08:35 PM~9806915
> *I KNOW you are on the wrong site... This is a lowrider site.
> LOL.... J/K
> *


YA YOU TO NO BAGGS :0 ***


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 28 2008, 03:58 PM~9804516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see your thinking of me.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lalal


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lslalala

















coming soon again baby


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lalalal


here u go


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

what kind of wheel is that on the bottom left?


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

DON'T DEAL WITH THIS FUCK DOUG AT ICHIBAN. I'VE SEEN ALL THE SHORT CUTS THIS ASSHOLE TAKES. HE DOESN'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT YOUR RIDE JUST YOUR MONEY. ICHIBAN IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA IS BAD BUSINESS. BUYER BEWARE. HIT UP HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA AND GET IT DONE RIGHT. (850) 527-2600


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea yea boyyyyy new pics


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pics


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 29 2008, 11:07 AM~9812074
> *ok ken thanks buddy i saw your mom last night i took a picture of her
> 
> 
> ...


WELL IT JUST GOES TO SHOW HOW IMMATURE YOU REALLY ARE.  A MOM JOKE. WHAT A LOSER. SO THIS JUST GOES TO PROVE WHAT KIND OF PERSON YOU'LL BE DEALING WITH IF YOU TAKE YOUR RIDE TO ICHIBAN. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol jokes on you what r u talking about


sorry to the public you have too see rude things posted by former friends turned bad lol

people just get so jealous its funny


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 29 2008, 09:03 AM~9811452
> *:wow:
> *


X2 BE EAZY FELLAS..... :wow:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 29 2008, 01:03 PM~9812047
> *DON'T DEAL WITH THIS FUCK DOUG AT ICHIBAN. I'VE SEEN ALL THE SHORT CUTS THIS ASSHOLE TAKES. HE DOESN'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT YOUR RIDE JUST YOUR MONEY.  ICHIBAN IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA IS BAD BUSINESS. BUYER BEWARE. HIT UP HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA AND GET IT DONE RIGHT. (850) 527-2600
> *


You are just being a hater because you got booted out of RO. You still got that pretty plaque??

LOL... You and Chaz... Repo'd C.C. Co-founders.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol ken is a loser lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 29 2008, 11:03 AM~9812047
> *DON'T DEAL WITH THIS FUCK DOUG AT ICHIBAN. I'VE SEEN ALL THE SHORT CUTS THIS ASSHOLE TAKES. HE DOESN'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT YOUR RIDE JUST YOUR MONEY.  ICHIBAN IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA IS BAD BUSINESS. BUYER BEWARE. HIT UP HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS IN JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA AND GET IT DONE RIGHT. (850) 527-2600
> *



Highhitters screwed me over more than anyone ever has. Ruben is flat out a cock sucker, I'll beat his ass in laugh in court if I ever get down his way for anything else worth the trip. Lyin ass peice of crap, just like anyone who spends more time lurkin in the for sale section of a website.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 29 2008, 05:52 PM~9815232
> *Highhitters screwed me over more than anyone ever has. Ruben is flat out a cock sucker, I'll beat his ass in laugh in court if I ever get down his way for anything else worth the trip. Lyin ass peice of crap, just like anyone who spends more time lurkin in the for sale section of a website.
> *


HIT UP DAN IN JACKSONVILLE, FLORIDA. HE"LL TREAT YOU RIGHT.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 29 2008, 04:42 PM~9814631
> *You are just being a hater because you got booted out of RO. You still got that pretty plaque??
> 
> LOL... You and Chaz... Repo'd C.C. Co-founders.
> *


I DON'T HAVE NO BEEF WITH YOU ROB. YOUR COOL IN MY BOOK. YOUR JUST HANGING AROUND THE WRONG PERSON. BE CAREFUL BRO, YOU KNOW HOW DOUG IS HE'LL TAKE ADVANTAGE OF YOU JUST SO HE CAN PROFIT. YOU'LL LEARN SOONER OR LATER.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 29 2008, 07:52 PM~9815232
> *Highhitters screwed me over more than anyone ever has. Ruben is flat out a cock sucker, I'll beat his ass in laugh in court if I ever get down his way for anything else worth the trip. Lyin ass peice of crap, just like anyone who spends more time lurkin in the for sale section of a website.
> *


 :0 

Damn... 

i talk shit going both ways but i hope you get your shit straightened out. good luck.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 29 2008, 05:52 PM~9815232
> *Highhitters screwed me over more than anyone ever has. Ruben is flat out a cock sucker, I'll beat his ass in laugh in court if I ever get down his way for anything else worth the trip. Lyin ass peice of crap, just like anyone who spends more time lurkin in the for sale section of a website.
> *


YOU PROBABLY SCREWED YOUR SELF BRO.............CLAIM WHAT YOU CALIM.. THIS MAN BOUGHT A HOPPER AND THINKS ITS OK TO MAKE IT A EVERYDAY DRIVER....DUMBASS.......GO BACK TO SUCKEN YOUR MOTHERS TIT..INBREAD NIKKUA :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 29 2008, 04:42 PM~9814631
> *You are just being a hater because you got booted out of RO. You still got that pretty plaque??
> 
> LOL... You and Chaz... Repo'd C.C. Co-founders.
> *


 :nono: I HAVE NEVER BEEN KICKED OUT OF A CLUB....SPEAKING OF... :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 30 2008, 12:12 AM~9817934
> *:nono: I HAVE NEVER BEEN KICKED OUT OF A CLUB....SPEAKING OF... :biggrin:
> *


I was talking about the Regal... 

Since we are talking about car clubs now tho.... What happened to the countdown? How many more functions??


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 30 2008, 12:10 AM~9817913
> *YOU PROBABLY SCREWED YOUR SELF BRO.............CLAIM WHAT YOU CALIM.. THIS MAN BOUGHT A HOPPER AND THINKS ITS OK TO MAKE IT A EVERYDAY DRIVER....DUMBASS.......GO BACK TO SUCKEN YOUR MOTHERS TIT..INBREAD NIKKUA :angry:
> *


How you going to talk shit about this dude? I don't know anything about this situation but i do know one thing....

Chaz, you're a useless asshole. Even your mom knows she should have swallowed.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 29 2008, 10:21 PM~9818046
> *I was talking about the Regal...
> 
> Since we are talking about car clubs now tho.... What happened to the countdown? How many more functions??
> *


8 NIKKUA WILL BE AT THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND........ALSO IF YOU WANT TO COME WITH ME AND BILL TO MULLTREE TO SEE SOME HOOPTYS AND HANG WITH JIMMY AND WALTER YOU CAN RIDE WITH US........JUST HAVE TO CALL SOEM TIME.....I STILL HAVE NO INVO TO YOUR NEW CRIB.......THAT'S MESSED UP......YOU SELLING THAT X FRAME CUASE MY PEEPS ARE LOOKEN FOR ONE..


$1000 RIGHT NOW


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, I Drag A55, BLVDBROUGHAM

THIS IS THE MOST PEOPLE EVER BEING ON THIS THREAD AT ONCE :werd:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

whatup X


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 30 2008, 12:24 AM~9818078
> *8 NIKKUA WILL BE AT THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND........ALSO IF YOU WANT TO COME WITH ME AND BILL TO MULLTREE TO SEE SOME HOOPTYS AND HANG WITH JIMMY AND WALTER YOU CAN RIDE WITH US........JUST HAVE TO CALL SOEM TIME.....I STILL HAVE NO INVO TO YOUR NEW CRIB.......THAT'S MESSED UP......YOU SELLING THAT X FRAME CUASE MY PEEPS ARE LOOKEN FOR ONE..
> $1000 RIGHT NOW
> *


Why the fuck would i want to hang out with you. Just being around you makes me feel more stupid than i was before. :uh: 

What X-frame? I have a g-body frame.... come and get it for 1k right now. I will meet you out front. 

BTW i havent moved in the crib yet... still have to get the A/C work done and i have to redo a couple of bathrooms.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 29 2008, 10:30 PM~9818162
> *Why the fuck would i want to hang out with you. Just being around you makes me feel more stupid than i was before.  :uh:
> 
> What X-frame? I have a g-body frame.... come and get it for 1k right now. I will meet you out front.
> ...


YOU NEED TO WATCH YOUR MOUTH................ :nosad:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

i think a good old bare knuckle fist fight would be perfect for you feuding sum-bitches..


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

im ready line em up


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 29 2008, 06:52 PM~9815232
> *Highhitters screwed me over more than anyone ever has. Ruben is flat out a cock sucker, I'll beat his ass in laugh in court if I ever get down his way for anything else worth the trip. Lyin ass peice of crap, just like anyone who spends more time lurkin in the for sale section of a website.
> *


I have had work done n 2 cars by HHH and Ruben and have NEVER had a problem, only quality work


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 29 2008, 06:52 PM~9815232
> *Highhitters screwed me over more than anyone ever has. Ruben is flat out a cock sucker, I'll beat his ass in laugh in court if I ever get down his way for anything else worth the trip. Lyin ass peice of crap, just like anyone who spends more time lurkin in the for sale section of a website.
> *


lol, let me know when your ready, ill meet ya somewhere.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 30 2008, 09:28 AM~9820530
> *i think a good old bare knuckle fist fight would be perfect for you feuding sum-bitches..
> *


:yes: 9 ROUNDS OF BARE KNUCKLE BOXING WOULD SETTLE THE WHOLE THING.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jan 30 2008, 09:07 AM~9820707
> *lol,  let me know when your ready,  ill meet ya somewhere.
> *


TEAM HIGH HITTER COULDN'T HAVE SET IT BETTER :biggrin: 
X2


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol everyone has a hater in the group i guess


but back to the action real rides built by ichiban


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 30 2008, 09:31 AM~9820548
> *im ready line em up
> *


 :0  
thats the spirit soldier!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yall ready 2 party up here for the show??

we r going to make it happen


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

ill bring the moonshine


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 30 2008, 01:06 PM~9821850
> *yall ready 2 party up here for the show??
> 
> we r going to make it happen
> *


we'll bring the funnel.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ill bring the bithessss


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 31 2008, 09:49 AM~9829947
> *ill bring the bithessss
> *


what the hell are those :scrutinize:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 31 2008, 10:27 AM~9830131
> *what the hell are those :scrutinize:
> *


I think thats Chazaneese for bitches


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 31 2008, 10:30 AM~9830150
> *I think thats Chazaneese for bitches
> *


oh ok


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Nov 20 2007, 09:15 AM~9265262
> *i wish i live near u, here its 2500 or 3000 for a basic set-up
> *


Bullshit. Come see fleetwoodmack.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

fla baby


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

big bump for team HHH :biggrin: no hatin big ups to my homie dan.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

this is a ichiban topic not hhh go bump that shit



this is ichiban territory


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 31 2008, 02:54 PM~9832807
> *big bump for team HHH :biggrin: no hatin big ups to my homie dan.
> *


X2


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 1 2008, 09:50 AM~9839949
> *this is a ichiban topic not hhh go bump that shit
> this is ichiban territory
> *


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 31 2008, 02:54 PM~9832807
> *big bump for team HHH :biggrin: no hatin big ups to my homie dan.
> *


X3


HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS 

GET IT DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.

HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS

(850) 527-2600 or (407) 947-1251

ASK FOR DAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yall r so funny but its ok we all know who the best is does not need to be said its unspoken


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

damn people these days.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1989pinklacon3 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 1 2008, 12:58 PM~9842173
> *X3
> HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS
> 
> ...


lil bitch ass ken i want my shit bitch n fuck hhh


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1989pinklacon3_@Feb 1 2008, 02:19 PM~9842735
> *lil bitch ass ken i want my shit bitch n fuck hhh
> *


HEY WHAT EVER PROBLEM YOU HAVE WITH KEN LEAVE ME OUT OF IT, IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME CALL ME AT 850-527-2600 AND WE WILL HANDLE IT


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1989pinklacon3_@Feb 1 2008, 04:19 PM~9842735
> *lil bitch ass ken i want my shit bitch n fuck hhh
> *


id watch what the fuck i would say homie, thats whats up!


oh and ttt for ichiban


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1989pinklacon3_@Feb 1 2008, 03:19 PM~9842735
> *lil bitch ass ken i want my shit bitch n fuck hhh
> *


FUCK YOU DUANE YOU AND YOUR BUTT BUDDY DOUG. YOU AIN'T NO ROLLERZ BITCH WITH THAT WACK ASS RIDE YOU CALL A LOWRIDER. YOU WANT YOUR SHIT BACK, COME GET IT ******. :guns: 

AND OH YEAH ONE MORE THING:






















































HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS

GET IT DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.

HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS

(850) 527-2600 or (407) 947-1251


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: keneken, 1989pinklacon3


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

JUST TO STOP THIS MADNESS...........................GROW UP :angry: 

DU-DAWAYNE YOUR BEEF IS WITH KEN LEAVE IT AT THAT.. IF NOT THEN CALL WHO EVERY YOU HAVE BEEF WITH AND SOLVE IT....

BOTH DOUG AND DAN HAVE NO SAY IN YA'LLS CAR CLUB BIZZY... SO KEEP IT BACK IN THE CAR CLUB THREAD...

KEN STAY THE FUCK OFF THIS THREAD... WILD FIRES ARE BURNING AND FUCKERS ARE CALL ME... :biggrin: 

(I AM SUPPOST TO TALK SHIT) :0 

OR EVERYONE NEEDS TO MEET AND SOLVE THIS SHIT...NO MORE INTERNET BULL SHIT.....even though its funny, BUT BESIDES THE POINT..EVERYONE HAS EVERYONE NUMBER CALL AND GET THIS SHIT FIXED....

PS...IF WE COULD CALL COME TOGETHER AND SUPPORT EVERYONE FUNCTIONS(RESPECT) SHIT THIS TOWN COULD BE A FACTOR..SO DAWAYNE TAKE YOUR BALL AND GO HOME...YOU TO KEN AND DOUG DON'T EVEN REPLY TO THIS SHIT..

THIS THREAD SHOULD BE AN OFF TOPIC( :uh: ) I'm the grown up....  

TO CLEAR THE AIR..HIGH HITTER DOES NOT TALK SHIT..SO TO CLEAR THE AIR.. THIS IS ALL ABOUT CAR CLUB BULLSHIT..BETWEEN THREEE CAR CLUB MEMBERS SO LEAVE THIS INNOCENT PEOPLE ALONE..IT JUST HAPPEND TO GET HOT ON THIS THREAD.....THERE IS PEACE IN DUVAL,JUST NOT ON THIS THREAD..  


and for all my spell check fans...A+ on the spelling


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

THIS IS FUNNY SHIT..............BUT PM'S SENT


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Not just hydraulic people i deal with but overall car people, paint, body shops, mechanics... everybody oversees something from time to time. Nobody does perfect show quality work EVERY single time. 
even my mechanics, but i still recommend them to people, because overall experience is what counts. not just one little time soemting was messed up, good business would fix it and im cool with it all


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84+Feb 1 2008, 05:55 PM~9843408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW BOUT I BUY THE SHIT FROM YOU KEN...THAT WOULD END THE BULLSHIT ON HERE...NOT CHOOSEN SIDES BUT THIS BULLSHITS GOTTA STOP


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 1 2008, 03:07 PM~9842635
> *yall r so funny but its ok we all know who the best is does not need to be said its unspoken
> *


Yeah ME

You know the guy with the title, LOL

Whats up ichiban? You know dan is my homie


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 1 2008, 08:15 PM~9844930
> *CHILL OUT RUBEN...YOU COOL PEOPLE DONT LET YOURSELF OR YOUR HIGH HITTERS SHOP INVOLVED IN THIS...
> HOW BOUT I BUY THE SHIT FROM YOU KEN...THAT WOULD END THE BULLSHIT ON HERE...NOT CHOOSEN SIDES BUT THIS BULLSHITS GOTTA STOP
> *


DUDE MY SPELLING WEAS PERFECT......NO PROPS YOU ALWAYS GET MY ON MY TERRETS....


----------



## J-vills first lady (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 1 2008, 05:38 PM~9844088
> *JUST TO STOP THIS MADNESS...........................GROW UP :angry:
> 
> DU-DAWAYNE YOUR BEEF IS WITH KEN LEAVE IT AT THAT.. IF NOT THEN CALL WHO EVERY YOU HAVE BEEF WITH AND SOLVE IT....
> ...


well first off CHAZ i will be the first real one on here to tell you that you are the biggest shit talker and if you would keep your fucken nose out of eveyones beef half this shit would have never happend....you are the reason "new movement" went down and now you are tring to make your self look good...but i will have to be the one to tell eveyone your are shit! and call your lawyer! cause what i said is real....no internet "gangsta"here just the truth! no one likes you and they never will........you never have and never will have any ride to be in any car club to make you anything.....your ass cant even pay your debt off for the work on the one car you were working on and who has it now bitch? so a lil FYI for you, go away and shut the fuck up....cause me and u...we can do this...i dont need my man to handle any of mine.....you know where we be...if not you know how to get intouch wit us.....and why you tring to bring Bill and Reed into this....ummmm it is no concern of theirs......you tried to dog us out back in the day when you ran "NO MOVEMENT" to the ground....you talk about being grown....you need to read some of the bull shit you post up on here and think again.....you are just an internet bitch with your lawyer on speed dial......so you wanna do this....you need to stop typing and do it! oh and one more thing......we dont have to pay someone else to do ALL the work on our car....you buy someone elses shit and call it your own....when you can install some shit on the next bucket you get let me know...i am bout sick of your ass and i really cant wait till i can tell you to your face...so dont be the little bitch you are and not come around....dont get me all excited and your punk ass bitch up ...your new nick name is CAR CLUB HOE!!!!!!!FUCKING LIL BITCH....GOSH I CANT SAY THAT ENOUGH!




And for the people that just met Chaz.....he is full of shit,will stab you in the back,talk mad shit about you then run and hide and call his lawyer......then move to the next car club


----------



## J-vills first lady (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 31 2008, 01:51 PM~9832780
> *fla baby
> *



HI DOUG......YOU KNOW UR THE BEST......let's fuck'em up! i got you! i know who does shit right!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> big bump for team HHH :biggrin: no hatin big ups to my homie dan.


Wrong topic... don't be a queer like Chaz.



> X2


Shut the fuck up cheerleader



>


dont follow in Chaz's footsteps. Lost a little respect for you on that one.



> X3
> HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS
> 
> GET IT DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.
> ...


There you go again... :uh: 



> damn people these days.. :biggrin:


Exactly



> HEY WHAT EVER PROBLEM YOU HAVE WITH KEN LEAVE ME OUT OF IT, IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME CALL ME AT 850-527-2600 AND WE WILL HANDLE IT


You're right he should have said fuck HHH's cheerleaders



> id watch what the fuck i would say homie, thats whats up!
> oh and ttt for ichiban


See above but seriously.... or WHAT?



> FUCK YOU DUANE YOU AND YOUR BUTT BUDDY DOUG. YOU AIN'T NO ROLLERZ BITCH WITH THAT WACK ASS RIDE YOU CALL A LOWRIDER. YOU WANT YOUR SHIT BACK, COME GET IT ******. :guns:
> 
> AND OH YEAH ONE MORE THING:
> HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS
> ...


I'll come get it... give me a call 904-588-6293 whenever you are ready.



> JUST TO STOP THIS MADNESS...........................GROW UP :angry:
> 
> DU-DAWAYNE YOUR BEEF IS WITH KEN LEAVE IT AT THAT.. IF NOT THEN CALL WHO EVERY YOU HAVE BEEF WITH AND SOLVE IT....
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up... this shit is goin down because people listen to the bullshit that comes out of your mouth.



> CHILL OUT RUBEN...YOU COOL PEOPLE DONT LET YOURSELF OR YOUR HIGH HITTERS SHOP INVOLVED IN THIS...
> HOW BOUT I BUY THE SHIT FROM YOU KEN...THAT WOULD END THE BULLSHIT ON HERE...NOT CHOOSEN SIDES BUT THIS BULLSHITS GOTTA STOP


X2



> Yeah ME
> 
> You know the guy with the title, LOL
> 
> Whats up ichiban? You know dan is my homie


Who cares?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 1 2008, 09:15 PM~9844930
> *CHILL OUT RUBEN...YOU COOL PEOPLE DONT LET YOURSELF OR YOUR HIGH HITTERS SHOP INVOLVED IN THIS...
> HOW BOUT I BUY THE SHIT FROM YOU KEN...THAT WOULD END THE BULLSHIT ON HERE...NOT CHOOSEN SIDES BUT THIS BULLSHITS GOTTA STOP
> *


agreed. Ruben, i know you are apart of HHH so i can understand the defense..as well as Mr. HHH himself. Dan you did the right thing...try to handle this shit the right way...

Ken, Oscar has a point. A.) let one of us out here buy your plaque...end of story, and B.) THIS SHIT HAS GOT TO STOP! 

the way that i see this shit...HHH was brought into this topic just to instigate...and you know who the hell you are, the ones that brought the name in here...how many times have you actually seen Ichiban prancin around the High Hitter topic runnin at the gator like a fuckin 6th grader....NONE! how many times have you seen Dan or Ruben , other than just now, in here talkin sayin anything about Ichiban? this shit is ridiculous. if you fuck stains wanna sling shit like monkeys, do it in person...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-vills first lady_@Feb 1 2008, 09:58 PM~9845708
> *well first off CHAZ i will be the first real one on here to tell you that you are the biggest shit talker and if you would keep your fucken nose out of eveyones beef half this shit would have never happend....you are the reason "new movement" went down and now you are tring to make your self look good...but i will have to be the one to tell eveyone your are shit! and call your lawyer! cause what i  said is real....no internet "gangsta"here just the truth! no one likes you and they never will........you never have and never will have any ride to be in any car club to make you anything.....your ass cant even pay your debt off for the work on the one car you were working on and who has it now bitch? so a lil FYI for you, go away and shut the fuck up....cause me and u...we can do this...i dont need my man to handle any of mine.....you know where we be...if not you know how to get intouch wit us.....and why you tring to bring Bill and Reed into this....ummmm it is no concern of theirs......you tried to dog us out back in the day when you ran "NO MOVEMENT" to the ground....you talk about being grown....you need to read some of the bull shit you post up on here and think again.....you are just an internet bitch with your lawyer on speed dial......so you wanna do this....you need to stop typing and do it! oh and one more thing......we dont have to pay someone else to do ALL the work on our car....you buy someone elses shit and call it your own....when you can install some shit on the next bucket you get let me know...i am bout sick of your ass and i really cant wait till i can  tell you to your face...so dont be the little bitch you are and not come around....dont get me all excited and your punk ass bitch up ...your new nick name is CAR CLUB HOE!!!!!!!FUCKING LIL BITCH....GOSH I CANT SAY THAT ENOUGH!
> And for the people that just met Chaz.....he is full of shit,will stab you in the back,talk mad shit about you then run and hide and call his lawyer......then move to the next car club
> *












YOU MAKE NO SENCE......




:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

BAH!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 2 2008, 04:57 AM~9847496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chaz... save the PM's for your girlfriends. I dont have shit to hide.

"JUST TO LET YOU KNOW.. IF YOU GOT SHIT TO SAY ABOUT DAN.. MAN UP AND TELL HIM.. STOP DUCKING HIS CALLS......I DO NOT THINK HE IS LIKE THE JAY-VILLE FOLK AROUND HERE ... SO THATS HEADS UP..."

Like i told your ass when i replied... " i'm not duckin shit. i'm not scared of shit... if someone wants to throw hands we can do that, if they are talkin about guns i have plenty of those and my shit stays with me. Anything that has to do with you is a game to me. If he wants to keep trying to call i'll answer when i have time for games but real life comes first. *I don't have shit against Dan, Ruben or HHH in general* they are cool with me but ya'll disrespectful ass cheerleaders are going to drag them down. Dont forget CHAZ and KEN you are both nothing but a couple of useless ass nutriders and when they see that you are bringing then down you will get dropped like a bad habit. Then you can find another club and another shop to shake your pom-poms for. 

Keep your cheerleading in the HHH topic bitch.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

im tired of typing from now on only pictures lol


----------



## 1989pinklacon3 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 2 2008, 09:01 AM~9848229
> *im tired of typing from now on only pictures lol
> *


what up doug :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

to let everyone know i wrote 1989pinklacon3, everythings cool.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 2 2008, 12:54 PM~9848424
> *to let everyone know i wrote 1989pinklacon3,  everythings cool.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 2 2008, 11:54 AM~9848424
> *to let everyone know i wrote 1989pinklacon3,  everythings cool.
> *


:thumbsup: glad to hear that.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 2 2008, 09:03 AM~9847988
> *Chaz... save the PM's for your girlfriends. I dont have shit to hide.
> 
> "JUST TO LET YOU KNOW.. IF YOU GOT SHIT TO SAY ABOUT DAN.. MAN UP AND TELL HIM.. STOP DUCKING HIS CALLS......I DO NOT THINK HE IS LIKE THE JAY-VILLE FOLK AROUND HERE ... SO THATS HEADS UP..."
> ...


I can promote anyone I want to. It's a fucking free country. Who cares where I fucking post it. Any way you know what Rob. I've said nothing to you, but you come on here and talk shit about me all the time. This actually is none of your business. Stay the fuck out of it. And you are nothing more than a USER. You're only at Dougs shop to get your ride done so you don't have to pay for it cause you don't have the money to pay for it. And to pay for it you come on here and get his back to pay for it. What a HYPOCRITE. So that technically makes you his BITCH. So you put up the pom poms and find yourself another club to support, cause your on the LOSER side. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS

GET IT DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.

HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS

(850) 527-2600 or (407) 947-1251


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 2 2008, 03:56 PM~9849448
> *I can promote anyone I want to. It's a fucking free country. Who cares where I fucking post it. Any way you know what Rob. I've said nothing to you, but you come on here and talk shit about me all the time. This actually is none of your business. Stay the fuck out of it. And you are nothing more than a USER. You're only at Dougs shop to get your ride done so you don't have to pay for it cause you don't have the money to pay for it. And to pay for it you come on here and get his back to pay for it. What a HYPOCRITE. So that technically makes you his BITCH. So you put up the pom poms and find yourself another club to support, cause your on the LOSER side.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


No motherfucker there is a difference. Doug helps me out and I help him out its a friendship. I don't go around promoting his shop and talking shit in other shop's threads. Its HIS shop he can do all the promoting he wants. BUT I will stick up for him as a friend when someone is trying to put him down... as a FRIEND. 

You are a cheerleader like chaz.... you talk shit about other shops and try to promote whatever shop is giving you the better deal at the moment. Funny thing is that you just look like a dumbass. You AND Chaz are wannabe lowriders. Neither of you can obviously build shit so you go get your pom-poms and try to get a deal. 

BTW... it is my business because you are talking about 2 of my friends... I knew Chaz before all this bullshit and i would still help him if he needed it all he has to do is call but i really don't know you so i really have no reason to like you. My beef with you is when you were talking shit to my friend when he was trying to get back some property of HIS club. 

Keep actin bad on the internet and its all good... come see me in person and call me a bitch and see where the fuck you end up. 

As a matter of fact... im heading up to high hitter now and i hope you are there.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol ken just dont get it i am glad everyone else does lol laters got to get to work wont be back on layitlow 4 a while guys


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 2 2008, 02:45 PM~9849691
> *No motherfucker there is a difference. Doug helps me out and I help him out its a friendship. I don't go around promoting his shop and talking shit in other shop's threads.  Its HIS shop he can do all the promoting he wants. BUT I will stick up for him as a friend when someone is trying to put him down... as a FRIEND.
> 
> You are a cheerleader like chaz.... you talk shit about other shops and try to promote whatever shop is giving you the better deal at the moment. Funny thing is that you just look like a dumbass. You AND Chaz are wannabe lowriders. Neither of you can obviously build shit so you go get your pom-poms and try to get a deal.
> ...


" but i really don't know you so i really have no reason to like you". 

It's a friendship??? Sounds like your using him to me. And if you call that person Doug a friend the jokes on you fool. And lowridering, fool look what your driving. And you know me??? Exactly you don't know me, yet you still talk shit about me. I already told you I have no problem with you but you continue to talk shit, so since your blasting me and my friend Chaz I guess I better stick up for him too. So stop talking shit about Chaz, Rob and Doug. Keep acting bad on the internet its all good... come see me in person and call me a bitch and see where the fuck you end up BITCH!!!! In fact I'm heading up to Ichiban right now and I hope you are there, both you BICTHES!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:uh: oh boy....so did anyone go anywhere??


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 3 2008, 04:07 AM~9853280
> *:uh: oh boy....so did anyone go anywhere??
> *


yeh i went up there... just Dan was there and LA showed up to work on his lac. I talked to Dan which is what i was going up there to do because Chaz was talking about i was duckin Dan's calls or some bullshit.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 3 2008, 10:15 AM~9853947
> *yeh i went up there... just Dan was there and LA showed up to work on his lac. I talked to Dan which is what i was going up there to do because Chaz was talking about i was duckin Dan's calls or some bullshit.
> *



thats good..real talk.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

its a freaking joke this ken guy


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 2 2008, 12:44 AM~9846508
> *dont follow in Chaz's footsteps. Lost a little respect for you on that one.
> *


 :uh: WAYNE DONT FOLLOW


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 4 2008, 05:26 PM~9862858
> *:uh: WAYNE DONT FOLLOW
> *


That's what I always thought too. 

BTW... You ever gonna pick up this welder?


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 4 2008, 04:59 PM~9863044
> *That's what I always thought too.
> 
> BTW... You ever gonna pick up this welder?
> *


i forgot how big that sumbitch was. cant wait to try it out on some a-arms this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 5 2008, 08:40 AM~9868214
> *i forgot how big that sumbitch was. cant wait to try it out on some a-arms this weekend :cheesy:
> *


glad to hear the ride home went alright. Was it tough getting that knot out or did you have to retie it along the way?


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 5 2008, 08:09 AM~9868246
> *glad to hear the ride home went alright. Was it tough getting that knot out or did you have to retie it along the way?
> *


yes sir, the ride home was slow but everything made perfect. stop'd at my moms house and got some ratchet straps and shit was downhill from there.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 5 2008, 09:11 AM~9868252
> *yes sir, the ride home was slow but everything made perfect. stop'd at my moms house and got some ratchet straps and shit was downhill from there.
> *


good 2 hear


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn woke up early and postive shit homies helping homies thats whats up by the way rob thanks for the chain the other night you want that rusty thing back or what???


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 5 2008, 08:39 AM~9868301
> *good 2 hear
> *


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 5 2008, 09:43 AM~9868313
> *damn woke up early and postive shit homies helping homies thats whats up by the way rob thanks for the chain the other night you want that rusty thing back or what???
> *


Hell yeh... all that rust came off the '55. 

I need it back so the '55 isnt lonely. Besides if i dont get it back who will have one next time??


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 5 2008, 07:43 AM~9868313
> *damn woke up early and postive shit homies helping homies thats whats up by the way rob thanks for the chain the other night you want that rusty thing back or what???
> *


X2 I THINK WE CAN ALL GET ALONG AND SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER... GOTTA GIVE ICHI CREDIT FOR HOLDEN A SHOW AND REPPEN JAX TO THE FULLEST


:thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

im gonna challenge doug to a eating contest :0 











































then again maybe not hno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HELL NAU....................I CHALLENGE DOUG ROUND TWO IN A POO RACE...LAST TIME HE HAD ME BY 7 SECONDS...THAT WAS CLOSE SHIT....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

We got 5 lowriders in Jacksonville and yall got this bullshit going on, fucking stupid ass shit

:dunno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 5 2008, 02:04 PM~9870187
> *We got 5 lowriders in Jacksonville and yall got this bullshit going on, fucking stupid ass shit
> 
> :dunno:
> *


5.5 BUDDY OF OURS JUST BOUGHT A CUTTY..................LOL  

BUT YOUR RIGHT


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 5 2008, 04:04 PM~9870187
> *We got 5 lowriders in Jacksonville and yall got this bullshit going on, fucking stupid ass shit
> 
> :dunno:
> *


correction... *WE *got...lol

Harlem Globetrottin ass mofo.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 5 2008, 07:42 PM~9872005
> *correction... WE got...lol
> 
> Harlem Globetrottin ass mofo.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i make sure im hungry 4 ya but ive been working out but i just locked in soem girls for a bikin car wash also so bring your rides and your dollars lol


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 6 2008, 10:21 AM~9876437
> *i make sure im hungry 4 ya but ive been working out but i just locked in soem girls for a bikin car wash also so bring your rides and your dollars lol
> *



Quiiiiitttt BULLSHITTIN.


LOL


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 6 2008, 05:37 PM~9879354
> *Quiiiiitttt BULLSHITTIN.
> LOL
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

there will be tities flopping everywhere


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

ttt for ichiban

doug, what do you run to lift the front of a 91 caprice about 3", the rear is already lifted

you know the kid who owns the car he brought some adaptors off you, he had the baby blue town car on 22's


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

GOT SOME SPRINGS IN STOCK JUST STOP BY!!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt 4 ichiban yea bioy


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

tt more pics coming soon


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea boy candy bowlingball with airbagsss boyyyy


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 25 2008, 07:04 AM~10023508
> *ttt
> *


What's Up Doug? I didn't Forget about you man. Hit me up later about that package.:thumbsup:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

cool will have pics of the cutty soon


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)




----------

